# Blancpain 40mm FF Milspec!!!!!!!!!??????



## TraserH3

Earlier in the year, I made this thread about Blancpain needing to give what the people want, which is a 40mm FF. It seems maybe our prayers are about to be answered?

Did you guys see the teaser on Hoodinkee, it looks like the watch will be a mil spec which Blancpain did make in 40mm but it was super limited edition. NYC boutique laughed at me when I inquired about it earlier in the year.










Anyway, what do you guys think? To me, I hate the Hodinkee cobranding but if it means finally getting a chance at a 40mm FF, so be it!








The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC Limited Edition for HODINKEE


The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC | Limited Edition For HODINKEE



www.hodinkee.com


----------



## dbostedo

The current Milspec is my favorite Fifty Fathoms... but there's no guarantee that this Hodinkee one will be 40mm.


----------



## TraserH3

I think in general Hodinkee is more in touch with the community tastes and trends than corp bosses at Swatch. So I'm really hoping here! Even the corp bosses at Swatch knows 40mm is what's desired given the recent FF proper LEs have all been 40mm-- Ocean Commit, Baracuda, Mil spec.


----------



## michael8238

It'll probably be just as hard to get as the 5008 Milspec.
I'd rather try to source the 5008 instead---just so I won't see that 'Hodinkee' name on my watch


----------



## Tommywine0

I’m not familiar with all Hoodinkee collabs, but the previous Hoodinkee Bathyscapes didn’t have Hoodinkee branding on the dial, correct?

Always wondered about the 40mm Milspec, so curious about this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

On the rotor only I believe.


----------



## RolexFan33

Could this be it? 

( Just did quick mock-up of what it could look like.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3

RolexFan33 said:


> Could this be it?
> 
> ( Just did quick mock-up of what it could look like.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha nice, thanks. Im hoping for the normal FF model, not the bathyscaphe. But that looks good.

Here is what I'd like:












https://watch-insider.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Blancpain-Tribute-to-Fifty-Fathoms-MIL-SPEC-0874.jpg


----------



## mumblypeg

A sales associate at the BP boutique in Vegas called me last night (I asked her to let me know if/when BP brings out an LE Fifty Fathoms in 40mm). Seems like they always get snatched up with the intention of reselling at ridiculous prices. Anyway, she did confirm that it will be 40mm Mil-Spec style, but couldn't confirm much more than that (other than the retail price: $14,400).

I thanked her for the timely tip, and made a deposit. I'm with you TraserH3, and hope it looks like the one you posted above. If it's horrible, I'm almost certain I will be able to pass it on for what I paid. Here's hoping!


----------



## dbostedo

TraserH3 said:


> Haha nice, thanks. Im hoping for the normal FF model, not the bathyscaphe. But that looks good.
> 
> Here is what I'd like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://watch-insider.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Blancpain-Tribute-to-Fifty-Fathoms-MIL-SPEC-0874.jpg


Well sure, but that's just the regular Milspec... I'm wondering what changes Hodinkee will make for their edition. Maybe a blue one?


----------



## sirjohnk

They'll want to distinguish it from the Tribute to Mil-Spec pictured above. I think they'll look further back for inspiration to the vintage FFs. 
My guess is that it might look a lot like the Tornek-Rayville that Jason Heaton wrote about a couple of years ago (link below). 
It'll be no-date of course, and I expect them to change the bezel from the production FF, maybe to something that looks flatter and more matte (which is closer to the vintage Mil-Specs and vintage FFs generally). Either way I'm looking forward to seeing it 


















In-Depth: Diving With A Vintage Tornek-Rayville


Sometimes, it's not just about the watch.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## sirjohnk

mumblypeg said:


> A sales associate at the BP boutique in Vegas called me last night (I asked her to let me know if/when BP brings out an LE Fifty Fathoms in 40mm). Seems like they always get snatched up with the intention of reselling at ridiculous prices. Anyway, she did confirm that it will be 40mm Mil-Spec style, but couldn't confirm much more than that (other than the retail price: $14,400).
> 
> I thanked her for the timely tip, and made a deposit. I'm with you TraserH3, and hope it looks like the one you posted above. If it's horrible, I'm almost certain I will be able to pass it on for what I paid. Here's hoping!


Good scoop!


----------



## TraserH3

mumblypeg said:


> A sales associate at the BP boutique in Vegas called me last night (I asked her to let me know if/when BP brings out an LE Fifty Fathoms in 40mm). Seems like they always get snatched up with the intention of reselling at ridiculous prices. Anyway, she did confirm that it will be 40mm Mil-Spec style, but couldn't confirm much more than that (other than the retail price: $14,400).
> 
> I thanked her for the timely tip, and made a deposit. I'm with you TraserH3, and hope it looks like the one you posted above. If it's horrible, I'm almost certain I will be able to pass it on for what I paid. Here's hoping!


Thanks for this. 
Hoodinkee has a scalper issue with their LEs, but it's a lot harder to scalp on a large scale when the MSRP is 14K so hopefully these will go into hands of people actually want them on Tuesday!


----------



## dinexus

Have it on pretty good authority that it's gonna be a 38mm Bathy case 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Look what you've all done, now I'm about to obliterate my credit lines. Does anyone know what time on the 15th?


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Look what you've all done, now I'm about to obliterate my credit lines. Does anyone know what time on the 15th?


If you sign up on Hodinkee, they'll let you know the moment it happens. My AD told me the last iteration it sold out in less than 10 minutes. And if you're REALLY serious, I'd suggest calling the NY or LV boutique and giving them a deposit.


----------



## TraserH3

dinexus said:


> Have it on pretty good authority that it's gonna be a 38mm Bathy case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SO another Hodinkee 38mm Bathy, this time with the moisture indicator?


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> If you sign up on Hodinkee, they'll let you know the moment it happens. My AD told me the last iteration it sold out in less than 10 minutes. And if you're REALLY serious, I'd suggest calling the NY or LV boutique and giving them a deposit.


I never knew that's a thing. I'm assuming they have a guy who's on top of that and will be placing orders for the appropriate allocation right when he, too, gets a notification email? Either way, thank you for the information, I will give them a call when they open tomorrow. 🍻🍻


----------



## TraserH3

mumblypeg said:


> If you sign up on Hodinkee, they'll let you know the moment it happens. My AD told me the last iteration it sold out in less than 10 minutes. And if you're REALLY serious, I'd suggest calling the NY or LV boutique and giving them a deposit.


So whatever this watch is, the NYC boutique will also offer it?


----------



## clew84

Per Vegas boutique it is the 40.3 mm case. No 38. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

I would bet a tribute to milspec that it will be no-date.


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> I never knew that's a thing. I'm assuming they have a guy who's on top of that and will be placing orders for the appropriate allocation right when he, too, gets a notification email? Either way, thank you for the information, I will give them a call when they open tomorrow. 🍻🍻


The NY & Vegas boutiques will both get a small allocation. I haven't had much luck in the past with helpful folks at the NY boutique, but the Vegas associates have been great (YMMV). I'm sure both boutiques are aware of how many they are allocated and would be happy to take a pre-order if it hasn't already filled.


----------



## TraserH3

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> I would bet a tribute to milspec that it will be no-date.


The Hod doesn't like date windows at 4PM so I'm with you.



mumblypeg said:


> The NY & Vegas boutiques will both get a small allocation. I haven't had much luck in the past with helpful folks at the NY boutique, but the Vegas associates have been great (YMMV). I'm sure both boutiques are aware of how many they are allocated and would be happy to take a pre-order if it hasn't already filled.


From what you're saying, does that mean the boutique will reveal what the watch is before Tuesday if you call them now or are you saying to make a deposit before knowing what the watch is?


----------



## mumblypeg

TraserH3 said:


> The Hod doesn't like date windows at 4PM so I'm with you.
> 
> From what you're saying, does that mean the boutique will reveal what the watch is before Tuesday if you call them now or are you saying to make a deposit before knowing what the watch is?


Heh....the boutique does not have the details of the watch (at least Vegas didn't). The assistant manager (Meng Li) knows I was looking for a 40mm FF, and told me if it's not what I'm looking for, she would refund it. Maybe it's because I've known and dealt with her for some time, and spent some money with their shop. I doubt I'll look for a refund unless for some unknown reason it turns out to be other than a 40mm.


----------



## clew84

I got the 10th and final spot from Vegas (according to my contact there last night). Taking a big gamble on a sight unseen watch at that price point. Could be a quick catch and release but I think it’s going to be really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

mumblypeg said:


> A sales associate at the BP boutique in Vegas called me last night (I asked her to let me know if/when BP brings out an LE Fifty Fathoms in 40mm). Seems like they always get snatched up with the intention of reselling at ridiculous prices. Anyway, she did confirm that it will be 40mm Mil-Spec style, but couldn't confirm much more than that (other than the retail price: $14,400).
> 
> I thanked her for the timely tip, and made a deposit. I'm with you TraserH3, and hope it looks like the one you posted above. If it's horrible, I'm almost certain I will be able to pass it on for what I paid. Here's hoping!


This MSRP ($14,400) is just about what the secondary market bears on the previous FF MilSpec LE which started with an MSRP at $9k(?). Makes the current prices for the previous LE more palatable.
But- when Hod sells out in 15 Mins, and within the hour the new LE's are re-listed for $20K, that can only drive up the previous MilSpec LE market.


----------



## mumblypeg

Tommywine0 said:


> FF MilSpec LE


I haven't followed the FF MilSpec LE market forever, but I've never heard of an MSRP on a 40mm LE be $9K.


----------



## dbostedo

mumblypeg said:


> I haven't followed the FF MilSpec LE market forever, but I've never heard of an MSRP on a 40mm LE be $9K.


Yeah, the current one was $14,100 at introduction.


----------



## kritameth

clew84 said:


> I got the 10th and final spot from Vegas (according to my contact there last night). Taking a big gamble on a sight unseen watch at that price point. Could be a quick catch and release but I think it's going to be really good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was about to give them a call in an hour, oh well. ? Interesting how different the LV boutique and NY boutique operate. An associate at the NY boutique said they have no idea how many they're getting, or what it'll be other than something LE and sporty, so they are not taking any deposit.


----------



## clew84

kritameth said:


> I was about to give them a call in an hour, oh well.  Interesting how different the LV boutique and NY boutique operate. An associate at the NY boutique said they have no idea how many they're getting, or what it'll be other than something LE and sporty, so they are not taking any deposit.


That is strange but maybe it's up to each dealer on how they want to participate? Good luck on the search and hope you can grab one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

clew84 said:


> That is strange but maybe it's up to each dealer on how they want to participate? Good luck on the search and hope you can grab one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @clew84. Confirmed the situation at LV, waiting list is now 3 in. However, it looks like I'm greenlighted at NY. I'm excited and nervous at the same time, the first time I'm approaching a purchase "blind". If we know it's ~10 each for LV and NY, are we able to extrapolate roughly how many worldwide?


----------



## Tommywine0

mumblypeg said:


> I haven't followed the FF MilSpec LE market forever, but I've never heard of an MSRP on a 40mm LE be $9K.





dbostedo said:


> Yeah, the current one was $14,100 at introduction.


My bad! I see the $14,100 MSRP is correct. I had it in my head that it debuted below $10k, that must have been wishful thinking!


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Thank you @clew84. Confirmed the situation at LV, waiting list is now 3 in. However, it looks like I'm greenlighted at NY. I'm excited and nervous at the same time, the first time I'm approaching a purchase "blind". If we know it's ~10 each for LV and NY, are we able to extrapolate roughly how many worldwide?


You will be able to extrapolate an exact figure.......... once you read the numbers stamped on the case😁😁😁


----------



## mumblypeg

Tommywine0 said:


> My bad! I see the $14,100 MSRP is correct. I had it in my head that it debuted below $10k, that must have been wishful thinking!


You might have been thinking about the 38mm Bathy that Hodinkee put out @$9,900.00


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

What does the LE milspec go for these days on the secondary market if you can even find one?


----------



## rapide66

I wonder if any of the ADs will get their hands on this one... or is it going to be a boutique exclusive?


----------



## arcadelt

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> What does the LE milspec go for these days on the secondary market if you can even find one?


Listed for around US$24K. Actual selling price will be lower.






Blancpain milspec Search for a wristwatch


You'll find 537,409 luxury watches on Chrono24: watches from watch brands such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling. Buy men's watches, ladies' watches, or sell a used watch.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## mumblypeg

rapide66 said:


> I wonder if any of the ADs will get their hands on this one... or is it going to be a boutique exclusive?


The last Hodinkee BP FF was available from Hodinkee shop and NY & LV boutiques only, so I'd imagine this will follow suit. What few will be made will sell out long before any AD gets their hands on it.


----------



## kritameth

So, L-1 day. Perhaps it'll be an iteration of the Tribute to FF MilSpec but without a date, or something like a MilSpec I/TR900/LIP MilSpec-reissue. The latter will probably appease more, from the sheer fact it won't be stepping on the toes of current Tribute owners alone, though I personally do prefer the aesthetics of the former. What about you guys? Either way, I'm speculating it'll be a homerun.


----------



## mumblypeg

What I'm sure that I'll like about this release, is that it'll be a Mil-Spec, it'll be date free, and it'll have a satin finish. Unless of course, they stray off course, in which case everything I just said goes out the window.... 😁


----------



## mumblypeg

Although it goes up 12-15-20, I couldn't quite pin down an actual ship date. I was told by the LV boutique that they weren't actually "receiving" any of them, and they would be shipped from Hodinkee. I guess tomorrow will tell us when they ship.


----------



## ar7iste

While I do appreciate Blancpain's craftsmanship, the FF design, and I understand the positives for a brand of being in a situation where a watch gains value after being sold, I do not like the game.
If they release in their core collection a 40mm FF (and not a bathyscaphe), then they can do whatever they fancy for LE and have similar benefits. But at least people will have an option to walk in a boutique and buy a beautiful watch, become ambassadors of a brand that doesn't have a lot of recognition outside of WIS circles, instead of putting their names on a list for a 124060 at the Rolex AD next door.


----------



## dbostedo

kritameth said:


> The latter will probably appease more, from the sheer fact it won't be stepping on the toes of current Tribute owners alone, though I personally do prefer the aesthetics of the former.


For me, the former would be great as I really like the current Milspec LE. The latter is very "meh" to me and I wouldn't be interested at all. Honestly, for me, I'm having trouble seeing this be better than the current LE.


----------



## jmcbooty83

My guess (and hope) is:
- Brushed 40.3mm case from the Ocean Commitment III (Pic 1)
- Circular orange moisture indicator from Tribute (Pic 2)
- Comes stock on brushed bracelet (Pic 2)
- Uses non-faux lume or very subtle aged lume (Pic 2)
- Ultra-legible white handset from Barakuda (Pic 3)
- Matte black dial base and bezel from Barakuda (Pic 3)
- Includes additional tropical rubber strap (Pic 3)
- 3/6/9/12 No-Date dial with small minute arabics around perimeter of dial from vintage model (Pic 4)

We'll all know in less than 24 hours!

Pic 1: Ocean Commitment III









Pic 2: Tribute to MilSpec on Bracelet









Pic 3: Barakuda









Pic 4: "Military Dial" vintage version


----------



## TraserH3

dbostedo said:


> Well sure, but that's just the regular Milspec... I'm wondering what changes Hodinkee will make for their edition. Maybe a blue one?
> 
> View attachment 15594462


Can you do a mock up without the date window? In black. I think/hope that's where it will come out tomorrow.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Hodinkee really should make their LE collaborations available by some form of lottery system. It would increase fairness and transparency in how they are distributed, and quite likely reduce the number of people flipping them; many flippers have bots and other tools that allow them to immediately buy whereas some of us do things like manually enter CC numbers (or.... you know.... work at the exact moment they release their models). When I politely suggested this in the Hodinkee comments on a previous release, my comment was deleted. Yet another reason to avoid them. Not 100% sure when then jumped the shark, but Hodinkee now has nothing to do with watch journalism nor serving the watch-loving community. Pure money grab.

That said, good luck to those who are working to get one of these.


----------



## RolexFan33

Well, i posted my pic to my IG and Blancpain liked it. Let's see if I was right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bastlp640

I doubt it will be a 40mm case because it would come over the MILSPEC LE already existing, which is a non sense for me. I better see a bathyscaphe in 38mm with the MILSPEC patch, maybe into a new case shape.
Anyway, we are all very impatient to know! 
A few hours more...


----------



## mumblypeg

Tik-tok...tik-tok...tik-tok


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Tik-tok...tik-tok...tik-tok


You're making me very anxious @mumblypeg! 😂


----------



## bastlp640

An answer here...? 








Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC Hodinkee Limited Edition


In their second collaboration together, Blancpain and Hodinkee have again created a dive watch limited to a few hundred pieces. The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC Hodinkee Limited Edition is based on a historic dive watch from the Blancpain archive. Unlike their first collaboration which was a...




www.professionalwatches.com


----------



## kritameth

bastlp640 said:


> An answer here...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC Hodinkee Limited Edition
> 
> 
> In their second collaboration together, Blancpain and Hodinkee have again created a dive watch limited to a few hundred pieces. The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC Hodinkee Limited Edition is based on a historic dive watch from the Blancpain archive. Unlike their first collaboration which was a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.professionalwatches.com


Is this real? Brushed and 250? I'm not sure how I feel... What do you guys think?


----------



## bastlp640

it's a shame for the one who bought the 2017 version. I don't understand why BP did that...


----------



## arcadelt

bastlp640 said:


> it's a shame for the one who bought the 2017 version. I don't understand why BP did that...


Quite a different look really. Bezel machining is vastly different, and the insert is flatter in profile and finish. Case is the same, but nicely brushed which gives it more of a tool look. I think there are enough differences to keep them happy.


----------



## kritameth

Confirmed. 








Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC Limited Edition For HODINKEE


An ideal dive partner for any modern mission.




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Is this real? Brushed and 250? I'm not sure how I feel... What do you guys think?


Actually, it is just what I've been looking for.....Mil-Spec with brushed case and no date. 250 pieces?......works for me. Better than 500 pieces and more available than 100.


----------



## RolexFan33

Well, I was wrong. Here she is!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

Would be great if it came with the X71 bracelet, but that would have put it in the $16-18K range.


----------



## bastlp640

Blancpain is not written on the side case too...


----------



## mumblypeg

It really wouldn't have killed them to at least have it on a sailcloth strap (with the Nato as an addition). Not a big fan of Nato straps, so it'll have to go.


----------



## TraserH3

It didn't make sense to release another 38mm Bathy but with moisture indicator...

Anyway I think this will be even more desirable than the past Mil-Spec given it's more true to the vintage-- bezel serration and no date.

Good luck, I was able to order on the dot at 11AM.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> It really wouldn't have killed them to at least have it on a sailcloth strap (with the Nato as an addition). Not a big fan of Nato straps, so it'll have to go.


Agreed, was just thinking that. Or the BP Tropic strap would be cool.


----------



## kritameth

TraserH3 said:


> It didn't make sense to release another 38mm Bathy but with moisture indicator...
> 
> Anyway I think this will be even more desirable than the past Mil-Spec given it's more true to the vintage-- bezel serration and no date.
> 
> Good luck, I was able to order on the dot at 11AM.


Very nice! I'm waiting for the call from the boutique.


----------



## jmcbooty83

Wasn't for me, so I let it go. Happy for all those who were looking for this configuration.


----------



## TraserH3

Wow! Hoodinkee allocation of 200 sold out at 11:15.

It said there are 50 allocated to the boutiques.. worldwide?


----------



## ar7iste

Well, glad that most of you like it!
The mil-spec was not my favorite design, but the lack of date makes this one interesting. I much prefer the domed bezel however and will just keep praying for a new ocean commitment with 40mm polished case, no date and applied indices.


----------



## AnonPi

The lack of the individual minute markers on the bezel for the first 15 minutes really ruins the design for me.


----------



## rapide66

A bit of an impulse buy, but managed to order one online. I like the 40mm size, unique yellow water indicator, and lack of a date window & faux patina.


----------



## stormshadow626

I think it's a very clean setup. The NATO strap is nice, tool-like setup, but I am not really into NATOs. At least the lug width is standard; puts a lot of options on the table.

I think this one will end up being more desirable than the '17 version due to the small tweaks and less produced.

That is, until the next Mil-spec release.


----------



## mumblypeg

TraserH3 said:


> Wow! Hoodinkee allocation of 200 sold out at 11:15.
> 
> It said there are 50 allocated to the boutiques.. worldwide?


Yep, that's all she wrote, folks


----------



## kritameth

TraserH3 said:


> Wow! Hoodinkee allocation of 200 sold out at 11:15.
> 
> It said there are 50 allocated to the boutiques.. worldwide?


Only LV and NY boutiques, so I read.


----------



## kritameth

Mixed thoughts on it. I'm still on the fence about so many aspects, like it being all brushed with no branding on the 9 o'clock side, against popular opinion, the matte dial, the white handset, the dome of the bezel being less pronounced and lack of knurling on the side, the fact that it only comes with a Nato, and the fact that these aren't close to 100 like the Bathy. That said, I do love the 2-liner dial, the bezel font, and most importantly, the fact that it's a chance for me to finally own a MilSpec. Should be arriving in a few weeks.


----------



## NardinNut

Damn. The LV boutique reached out to me two days ago to offer one of their allocations. I passed as the details weren’t out and I haven’t been a big fan of Hodinkee collaborations. Now I regret that. This collaboration has fixed the things I didn’t like about the FF. Now I’m waitlisted in hopes someone backs out


----------



## rapide66

kritameth said:


> Mixed thoughts on it. I'm still on the fence about it being all brushed, against popular opinion and it being truer to the original, the fact that it only comes with a Nato, the dome of the bezel being less pronounced, and from a collectible standpoint the fact that these aren't 100 like the last, but mine should be arriving in a few weeks.


Can't you swap the nato strap for something rubber/sailcloth?


----------



## clew84

rapide66 said:


> Can't you swap the nato strap for something rubber/sailcloth?


Absolutely should be able to. This is the same case as the Barakuda. The strap that came with that, tropic style, is awesome and would work well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3

sirjohnk said:


> They'll want to distinguish it from the Tribute to Mil-Spec pictured above. I think they'll look further back for inspiration to the vintage FFs.
> My guess is that it might look a lot like the Tornek-Rayville that Jason Heaton wrote about a couple of years ago (link below).
> It'll be no-date of course, and I expect them to change the bezel from the production FF, maybe to something that looks flatter and more matte (which is closer to the vintage Mil-Specs and vintage FFs generally). Either way I'm looking forward to seeing it
> 
> View attachment 15594932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In-Depth: Diving With A Vintage Tornek-Rayville
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it's not just about the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com


@sirjohnk , you were spot on. Suspiciously accurate actually. Any other tips on future releases you can share with us? haha


----------



## kritameth

Does anyone find the new bezel odd? Is the lack of knurling at all on the side a tribute to the original?

Edit: Answered my own question I think. Yes, it is.


----------



## WastedYears

Lovely watch, one I unfortunately missed out on. Here's hoping they didn't just machine 250 of those cases for this release and we may see another iteration of it next year. I wouldn't mind the same watch without the moisture indicator. I don0t really see the benefit of one, what with how these watches are built today, and the last mil-spec I had handled in the Zurich BP store had the paper half of the indicator flaking off slightly in one corner.


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Does anyone find the new bezel odd? Is the lack of knurling at all on the side a tribute to the original?
> View attachment 15600227
> 
> View attachment 15600228


I believe this is true to the vintage FF, and this type bezel is meant to be pushed down to turn, so you'd be doing that from the topside, rather than gripping it around the edges.


----------



## mumblypeg

With additional testing in 1959, the Blancpain option again stood out from any other contender, and the Navy came away with praise for the Fifty Fathoms' reliable water resistance and its functional and *entirely effective dive-time bezel, which was unique among those tested as the bezel automatically locked in place, requiring the user press down on the bezel before it could be turned.* True to form, the Navy was also impressed by the simple but robust single-piece nylon strap, which is an earlier iteration of the NATO-style strap included with the modern Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC for HODINKEE.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> I believe this is true to the vintage FF, and this type bezel is meant to be pushed down to turn, so you'd be doing that from the topside, rather than gripping it around the edges.





mumblypeg said:


> With additional testing in 1959, the Blancpain option again stood out from any other contender, and the Navy came away with praise for the Fifty Fathoms' reliable water resistance and its functional and *entirely effective dive-time bezel, which was unique among those tested as the bezel automatically locked in place, requiring the user press down on the bezel before it could be turned.* True to form, the Navy was also impressed by the simple but robust single-piece nylon strap, which is an earlier iteration of the NATO-style strap included with the modern Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC for HODINKEE.


Thank you, @mumblypeg. Looking forward to handling it in person. I suspect many points of contention for me will be rendered moot once it's in-hand. I'm already debating what aftermarket strap to put it on, perhaps as a no-brainer I'll throw on a Grey or Bond PhenomeNato, if they ever decide to show up. 😅


----------



## TraserH3

Tohono Rat said:


> Hodinkee really should make their LE collaborations available by some form of lottery system. It would increase fairness and transparency in how they are distributed, and quite likely reduce the number of people flipping them; many flippers have bots and other tools that allow them to immediately buy whereas some of us do things like manually enter CC numbers (or.... you know.... work at the exact moment they release their models). When I politely suggested this in the Hodinkee comments on a previous release, my comment was deleted. Yet another reason to avoid them. Not 100% sure when then jumped the shark, but Hodinkee now has nothing to do with watch journalism nor serving the watch-loving community. Pure money grab.
> 
> That said, good luck to those who are working to get one of these.


I'm surprised by this. To me Hodinkee's online store already puts everyone on equal footing regardless of spend history. You didn't have to have spend a fortune at Hoodinkee previously to get an allocation, its first come first serve. Person A who's spent 100K previously with Hodinkee on new and vintage watches has no better chance than person B buying first luxury watch. Whereas at the boutique, sounded like the same old boys club-- allocation to "loyal customers" which just means whoever spent the most previously.
How much more fair can Hodinkee get?


----------



## AnonPi

TraserH3 said:


> I'm surprised by this. To me Hodinkee's online store already puts everyone on equal footing regardless of spend history. You didn't have to have spend a fortune at Hoodinkee previously to get an allocation, its first come first serve. Person A who's spent 100K previously with Hodinkee on new and vintage watches has no better chance than person B buying first luxury watch. Whereas at the boutique, sounded like the same old boys club-- allocation to "loyal customers" which just means whoever spent the most previously.
> How much more fair can Hodinkee get?





TraserH3 said:


> Thanks for this.
> Hoodinkee has a scalper issue with their LEs, but it's a lot harder to scalp on a large scale when the MSRP is 14K so hopefully these will go into hands of people actually want them on Tuesday!


Well, if they have a scalper issue as you indicated, that probably means at least some people buying via bots, so a system that at least didn't reward bots - i.e., one not based on the speed of completing the transaction and not subject as much to the ability to execute multiple transactions - would be "fairer".

However, I doubt they really care about that. The game with LEs is to sell them as quickly as possible to maximize the impression of "desirability" of the brand(s). A LE that doesn't sell out quickly is something of a failure.


----------



## TraserH3

Like I said there, I highly doubt there are any large scale scalping operations with bots for a 14K LE. On the overpriced Gshock LEs, for sure there are a lot of scalpers there, kids and unemployed adults for a quick buck, an act of opportunity rather than any kind of operation. But they just don't have the capital to be doing it for expensive pieces.

The previous Milspec from Blancpain was 500 pieces, not 100.


----------



## Tommywine0

Very pretty watch even though it’s missing one of my fave elements of the FF- the glossy, rounded sapphire bezel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Tommywine0 said:


> Very pretty watch even though it's missing one of my fave elements of the FF- the glossy, rounded sapphire bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has the same bezel as the Barakuda, and unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, perhaps someone more familiar can chime in, I think it still have some roundness to it?


----------



## kritameth

rapide66 said:


> Can't you swap the nato strap for something rubber/sailcloth?





clew84 said:


> Absolutely should be able to. This is the same case as the Barakuda. The strap that came with that, tropic style, is awesome and would work well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting dilemma. I'm definitely getting the BP Tropic rubber that came with the Barakuda, so I'm thinking it would make sense to swap the Nato strap out for the rubber/sailcloth so as to be able to use the buckle with the rubber (since the Nato does not taper and uses the larger 20mm buckle). Have people successfully done this before?


----------



## TraserH3

kritameth said:


> It has the same bezel as the Barakuda, and unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, perhaps someone more familiar can chime in, I think it still have some roundness to it?
> View attachment 15600855


I think so, that looks like it's domed crystal bezel, unlike the new milspec.

Thanks goodness they got rid of that gaudy branding on the side of the case... that was always the second thing I hated about them.


----------



## kritameth

TraserH3 said:


> I think so, that looks like it's domed crystal bezel, unlike the new milspec.
> 
> Thanks goodness they got rid of that gaudy branding on the side of the case... that was always the second thing I hated about them.


The bezel on this one still looks like there's a dome/curve to it, unless again it's an illusion. I was told it's the same bezel profile as the Barakuda.


----------



## Tommywine0

kritameth said:


> It has the same bezel as the Barakuda, and unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, perhaps someone more familiar can chime in, I think it still have some roundness to it?
> View attachment 15600855


Ok, It is difficult to tell!

















Looks flattish in some pics & round in others.
It looks almost perfect in the wrist shot above. Wow, gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Tommywine0 said:


> Ok, It is difficult to tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks flattish in some pics & round in others.
> It looks almost perfect in the wrist shot above. Wow, gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a tough time wrapping my head around it as well, BP must be working some magic with this bezel! But it's the same side profile as the Barakuda (below), so if you're happy with the dome/curve of the Barakuda's bezel I believe you'll be happy with that of this MilSpec as well. That said, I wish it was more domed like the regular FF.


----------



## mumblypeg

I wonder if they're regular spring bars, or the typical tube and pin (they're such a pain in the arse)? The pic looks like spring bars, but one of them looks curved and the other straight (whaaaaaa?).


----------



## mumblypeg

Pity that the brushed buckle on the Nato won't fit the tropic strap for the Barakuda. You can order the brushed buckle in 18mm (the one for Barakuda is polished), but the LV boutique said they're on backorder. I've got a few tropics in 20 x 18, so I guess I'll see how it looks first.


----------



## NardinNut

Just placed my order for one with the LV boutique. Sweet!


----------



## NardinNut

Tommywine0 said:


> Very pretty watch even though it's missing one of my fave elements of the FF- the glossy, rounded sapphire bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


States it has the sapphire bezel... It better! That's one of my favorite features as well


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> I wonder if they're regular spring bars, or the typical tube and pin (they're such a pain in the arse)? The pic looks like spring bars, but one of them looks curved and the other straight (whaaaaaa?).
> View attachment 15600955


That's very odd. ?



mumblypeg said:


> Pity that the brushed buckle on the Nato won't fit the tropic strap for the Barakuda. You can order the brushed buckle in 18mm (the one for Barakuda is polished), but the LV boutique said they're on backorder. I've got a few tropics in 20 x 18, so I guess I'll see how it looks first.


If you find out how much they are please let me know. Otherwise I'll wait to have the Tropic in hand to measure what tang width will work with the hole width, then order accordingly from Strapcode, https://www.strapcode.com/search?type=product&q=Tongue Buckle*.


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Just placed my order for one with the LV boutique. Sweet!


Got a call about 3 hours ago from the LV boutique, saying they are getting in an 11th one and I was first on the waitlist. Told them NY had already hooked me, but that he was going to make the next guy on the list very happy. Was that you? 



NardinNut said:


> States it has the sapphire bezel... It better! That's one of my favorite features as well


Definitely sapphire bezel, we're just debating the degree of curvature, if you can believe it.


----------



## NardinNut

kritameth said:


> Got a call about 3 hours ago from the LV boutique, saying they are getting in an 11th one and I was first on the waitlist. Told them NY had already hooked me, but that he was going to make the next guy on the list very happy. Was that you?


Possibly! He called me at 2pm MST. He called me a few days ago about it but wasn't willing to put a deposit down on a watch that didn't have details released, especially being a Hodicklicking collab. Was pleasantly surprised by the release but missed it on Hodick site so circled back to him. Glad I did as he called back few hours later with the mysterious 11th allocation.


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> If you find out how much they are please let me know. Otherwise I'll wait to have the Tropic in hand to measure what tang width will work with the hole width, then order accordingly from Strapcode, https://www.strapcode.com/search?type=product&q=Tongue Buckle*.


Brilliant idea on the Strapcode buckle/tang (they've got a s*** load). The only thing I verified from the boutique is the X71 bracelet ($2,828.00). She told me it's the same one used on the 40mm Leman series (2763 1198). I've had several and they're such a pain to size. The bracelet has the tiniest frickin' screws and you need to hold the tiniest frickin'' screwdriver on each end, while you loose your tiny frickin'mind......I'll probably do what you suggest (get the strap and then the buckle/tang from strapcode). I did look on Chrono24 and saw one tropic (from a US dealer) for $299. (no buckle/tang). Whether that's true retail or added fluff, I don't know.


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Possibly! He called me at 2pm MST. He called me a few days ago about it but wasn't willing to put a deposit down on a watch that didn't have details released, especially being a Hodicklicking collab. Was pleasantly surprised by the release but missed it on Hodick site so circled back to him. Glad I did as he called back few hours later with the mysterious 11th allocation.


Haha yep! He called me at 3:55PM EST/1:55PM MST. I knew he was going to make the next person very happy.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Brilliant idea on the Strapcode buckle/tang (they've got a s*** load). The only thing I verified from the boutique is the X71 bracelet ($2,828.00). She told me it's the same one used on the 40mm Leman series (2763 1198). I've had several and they're such a pain to size. The bracelet has the tiniest frickin' screws and you need to hold the tiniest frickin'' screwdriver on each end, while you loose your tiny frickin'mind......I'll probably do what you suggest (get the strap and then the buckle/tang from strapcode). I did look on Chrono24 and saw one tropic (from a US dealer) for $299. (no buckle/tang). Whether that's true retail or added fluff, I don't know.


Hahaha, you had me laughing. The bracelet is too rich for my diabetic blood, I also spent a while looking at pictures and the look of the Tribute on bracelet isn't my glass of whisky. This thing is going to be a strap monster, might have to get another Erika's Originals MN. @mumblypeg, if BP does allow it, would you personally trade the Nato for the sailcloth strap with leather lining?


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> @mumblypeg, if BP does allow it, would you personally trade the Nato for the sailcloth strap with leather lining?


Yes, I would. But only because I just can't wrap my mind around a NATO strap (the extra bit of flap that gets flopped over and tucked back in would drive me crazy). I'd go with a 2 piece NATO, tho. Barton straps has some but the one I got previously was kind of jenky.
I really prefer a bracelet or rubber strap for this, as I would use it in the ocean (still dIve and snorkel), as well as when I clean the toilet (heh).


----------



## stebesplace

Beautiful rendition, and price seems on point. Already two listed on eBay for $18 and $20K in typical Hodinkee LE format. It's a shame, even that John Mayer collab there's already ~28% of stock listed on eBay at marked up prices.


----------



## time2myself

Maybe a dumb question, but what does the moisture indicator actually do? Will it ever actually change colors in normal wear?


----------



## clew84

time2myself said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but what does the moisture indicator actually do? Will it ever actually change colors in normal wear?


Hope not! That means water has infiltrated the dial. The ball turns completely orange I believe if that happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq

mumblypeg said:


> I wonder if they're regular spring bars, or the typical tube and pin (they're such a pain in the arse)? The pic looks like spring bars, but one of them looks curved and the other straight (whaaaaaa?).
> View attachment 15600955


I think they only use the tube and pin for bracelets. I have an older FF concept (on the bracelet but attached with spring bars) that I sent in to BP for work, and they returned it with tubes and pins attached. As for the photo, the top one is probably angled towards the viewer so it looks straight, but it should be curved. The lugs are pretty short so straight bars would leave very little clearance for any strap. I have mine on a tropic now, and I'm using curved bars.

I was able to snag one of the LEs (and here I thought I'd go thru 2020 without a purchase!), it should be perfect on a tropic.


----------



## Mickey®

I haven't read the other 6 pages but...this sucker sold out quick, huh?


----------



## rapide66

Mickey® said:


> I haven't read the other 6 pages but...this sucker sold out quick, huh?


Yes sold out within 15 mins of the launch. I was originally saving up for a Rolex GMT at market price... but the rush of excitement led me to order one of these through Hodinkee instead.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Yes, I would. But only because I just can't wrap my mind around a NATO strap (the extra bit of flap that gets flopped over and tucked back in would drive me crazy). I'd go with a 2 piece NATO, tho. Barton straps has some but the one I got previously was kind of jenky.
> I really prefer a bracelet or rubber strap for this, as I would use it in the ocean (still dIve and snorkel), as well as when I clean the toilet (heh).


Now that's a true GADA!  Thank you @mumblypeg. I'm going to ask if they can accommodate that swap.


----------



## TraserH3

mumblypeg said:


> Yes, I would. But only because I just can't wrap my mind around a NATO strap (the extra bit of flap that gets flopped over and tucked back in would drive me crazy). I'd go with a 2 piece NATO, tho. Barton straps has some but the one I got previously was kind of jenky.
> I really prefer a bracelet or rubber strap for this, as I would use it in the ocean (still dIve and snorkel), as well as when I clean the toilet (heh).


They should have went with 2 piece nylon or the sailcloth strap, because...nato on a watch with exhibition back? Let's see how much overhand there is on BP nato, that bothers me as well.


----------



## Nikrnic

14,400. And sold out...I was a little surprised by no date. Surprised in a good way.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Regarding the NATO - the one from the Bathyscaphe Chrono has leather accents negating the ability to use it in water. The sailcloth, however, is waterproof/recommended for water use. I wear my Bathyscaphe Chrono on a 23mm Erika's.


----------



## watchking1

Easily the most beautiful dive watch I've seen...

A home run by Hodinkee /Blancpain !!


----------



## bastlp640

clew84 said:


> Absolutely should be able to. This is the same case as the Barakuda. The strap that came with that, tropic style, is awesome and would work well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I confirm!


----------



## bastlp640

rapide66 said:


> Yes sold out within 15 mins of the launch. I was originally saving up for a Rolex GMT at market price... but the rush of excitement led me to order one of these through Hodinkee instead.


Good decision!


----------



## MZhammer

Nikrnic said:


> 14,400. And sold out...I was a little surprised by no date. Surprised in a good way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Really? Removing the date is kinda Hodinkee's thing...
I'll say the removal of the date AND the removal of that awful Blancpain etching on the side of the case made this my favorite modern Fifty Fathoms, and favorite modern Blancpain, hands down.


----------



## Nikrnic

MZhammer said:


> Really? Removing the date is kinda Hodinkee's thing...
> I'll say the removal of the date AND the removal of that awful Blancpain etching on the side of the case made this my favorite modern Fifty Fathoms, and favorite modern Blancpain, hands down.


Did you score one? Why no bracelet option?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Nikrnic said:


> Did you score one? Why no bracelet option?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I did, out for delivery with FedEx today. I had an inside source who shared pics in advance so I knew what was coming so I didn't have to do any deciding at launch. I had my card ready, hit the link and had ti fully paid for in under 3 minutes. I'm honestly surprised by the amount of comment's I've read online that the lack of a better strap turned people off of this... An OEM strap is what, $150-400 depending on the material? That really prevents someone from ordering a $15K+ watch?

Personally, I hate BP bracelets, they look bad to my eyes, so the lack of a bracelet doesn't matter at all. I've loved the idea of a FF for years but couldn't do the 43mm and the 40mm were always LEs (still are I guess). But the one issue that kept me away previously was the Blancpain emblazoned on the case side. I grew up seeing Invicta do that and it always felt so tacky for a high end watch.

This iteration is literally a murderers row of what I'd want in a FF. If only they had taken the lug style from the new Air Command it would be 100% what I want but, as is, its still be best (to my eyes) modern FF out there. I guess we'll see if the market agrees as all the flippers start trying to move them.


----------



## TraserH3

MZhammer said:


> I did, out for delivery with FedEx today. I had an inside source who shared pics in advance so I knew what was coming so I didn't have to do any deciding at launch. I had my card ready, hit the link and had ti fully paid for in under 3 minutes. I'm honestly surprised by the amount of comment's I've read online that the lack of a better strap turned people off of this... An OEM strap is what, $150-400 depending on the material? That really prevents someone from ordering a $15K+ watch?
> 
> Personally, I hate BP bracelets, they look bad to my eyes, so the lack of a bracelet doesn't matter at all. I've loved the idea of a FF for years but couldn't do the 43mm and the 40mm were always LEs (still are I guess). But the one issue that kept me away previously was the Blancpain emblazoned on the case side. I grew up seeing Invicta do that and it always felt so tacky for a high end watch.
> 
> This iteration is literally a murderers row of what I'd want in a FF. If only they had taken the lug style from the new Air Command it would be 100% what I want but, as is, its still be best (to my eyes) modern FF out there. I guess we'll see if the market agrees as all the flippers start trying to move them.


Really? still no ship confirmation here. Website said ship at end of December.


----------



## kritameth

TraserH3 said:


> Really? still no ship confirmation here. Website said ship at end of December.


+1. Boutique said likely end of December.


----------



## Batboy

ar7iste said:


> If they release in their core collection a 40mm FF (and not a bathyscaphe), then they can do whatever they fancy for LE and have similar benefits. But at least people will have an option to walk in a boutique and buy a beautiful watch, become ambassadors of a brand that doesn't have a lot of recognition outside of WIS circles, instead of putting their names on a list for a 124060 at the Rolex AD next door.


Well said. There's more to life than a Rolex!


----------



## MZhammer

TraserH3 said:


> Really? still no ship confirmation here. Website said ship at end of December.


I'm in Brooklyn, just down the road from the source, and had my order completed within 3 minutes of launch. Fedex tracking says they got my shipment info at 11:17 so I'm sure the team was standing by and getting shipments started the moment it dropped.


----------



## TraserH3

MZhammer said:


> I'm in Brooklyn, just down the road from the source, and had my order completed within 3 minutes of launch. Fedex tracking says they got my shipment info at 11:17 so I'm sure the team was standing by and getting shipments started the moment it dropped.


I'm excited, definitely let us see it once it gets to you today!
You must've gotten preferential treatment, my confirm email is dated 11:00AM.


----------



## Nikrnic

MZhammer said:


> I did, out for delivery with FedEx today. I had an inside source who shared pics in advance so I knew what was coming so I didn't have to do any deciding at launch. I had my card ready, hit the link and had ti fully paid for in under 3 minutes. I'm honestly surprised by the amount of comment's I've read online that the lack of a better strap turned people off of this... An OEM strap is what, $150-400 depending on the material? That really prevents someone from ordering a $15K+ watch?
> 
> Personally, I hate BP bracelets, they look bad to my eyes, so the lack of a bracelet doesn't matter at all. I've loved the idea of a FF for years but couldn't do the 43mm and the 40mm were always LEs (still are I guess). But the one issue that kept me away previously was the Blancpain emblazoned on the case side. I grew up seeing Invicta do that and it always felt so tacky for a high end watch.
> 
> This iteration is literally a murderers row of what I'd want in a FF. If only they had taken the lug style from the new Air Command it would be 100% what I want but, as is, its still be best (to my eyes) modern FF out there. I guess we'll see if the market agrees as all the flippers start trying to move them.


Ya just wondered about that. Some people got to have a bracelet i know. Well Congrats. Thats a beauty you got coming imsure you'll love it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

TraserH3 said:


> I'm excited, definitely let us see it once it gets to you today!
> You must've gotten preferential treatment, my confirm email is dated 11:00AM.


Yea, I'm just really hoping I'm not in a meeting when the FedEx guy tries my building...


Nikrnic said:


> Ya just wondered about that. Some people got to have a bracelet i know. Well Congrats. Thats a beauty you got coming imsure you'll love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yea, if you have to have a bracelet then buying an OEM one dramatically adds to the cost. I look at it like the Barkuda, which was 14.1k on a tropic strap whereas this was 14.4 on a nato. Sure, Blancpain existing customers could get a discount on the Barakuda but, as someone without any relationship, I would have paid retail to get such a hot LE. So, for $300 + the cost of a Tropic strap I get an LE that is more limited and closer to the exact FF I imagine in my head. No brainer for me, now lets hope it wows in the metal!


----------



## MZhammer

Just landed. Amazing.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI3jILBHZZk/


----------



## mumblypeg

MZhammer said:


> Just landed. Amazing.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CI3jILBHZZk/


Excellent!


----------



## time2myself

@MZhammer stunning!! Goes great with that collection too


----------



## TraserH3

So found a Fedex package on my steps around 1 (then email 3hrs later saying it was shipped!). Anyway, initial reaction is the nato and buckle on this is pretty bad. I'm not sure this is even a BP buckle. It's not signed...Very puzzling at what I'm seeing on the strap and buckle actually. What the hell happened?
The bezel click action is soft and springy, not hard clicks. Movement is non-hack as expected. Brushed case is a really nice change.
Love the matte dial.
The sapphire crystal on the bezel is ever so slightly domed, but gives off the impression that is more domed than it is.
I should update my thread from earlier in the year... BP has given what I wanted, not necessarily what the people wanted.


----------



## MZhammer

TraserH3 said:


> The bezel click action is soft and springy, not hard clicks.


I was also slightly disappointed by the softness of it, but thats a FF design issue, not specific to this model.


----------



## TraserH3

MZhammer said:


> I was also slightly disappointed by the softness of it, but thats a FF design issue, not specific to this model.


Agreed, same exact feel as on the 38mm Bathy.


----------



## kritameth

MZhammer said:


> Just landed. Amazing.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CI3jILBHZZk/
> 
> View attachment 15602401
> 
> View attachment 15602402


That's awesome!! Congrats, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrouchoM

It doesn't hack? Did the 38mm Bathyscaphe?


----------



## michael8238

Delete


----------



## michael8238

TraserH3 said:


> Agreed, same exact feel as on the 38mm Bathy.


The full size Bathyscaphe has got a super nice bezel action though. I'm surprised the 38mm isn't


----------



## Mach68

kritameth said:


> +1. Boutique said likely end of December.


I read on another forum that BP originally shipped all pieces with the wrong hands. It appears BP addressed the HODINKEE pieces first. BP still needs to replace the hands on the boutiques pieces, which explains your shipping delay.

Congrats!


----------



## AnonPi

Mach68 said:


> I read on another forum that BP originally shipped all pieces with the wrong hands.


Ouch!


----------



## TraserH3

GrouchoM said:


> It doesn't hack? Did the 38mm Bathyscaphe?


No it does not have hacking either. The bigger Bathy has hacking.


----------



## gman589

Congrats on your piece - looks bomb, didnt know they were shipping so soon! 

Quite strange that for a 15K watch, the bezel action is not as good? Or is that the action that BP actually wants for their dive watches. I read that it is like soft and springy, is more like the Rolex GMT bezel? More elasticy


----------



## MZhammer

gman589 said:


> Congrats on your piece - looks bomb, didnt know they were shipping so soon!
> 
> Quite strange that for a 15K watch, the bezel action is not as good? Or is that the action that BP actually wants for their dive watches. I read that it is like soft and springy, is more like the Rolex GMT bezel? More elasticy


I'm not sure why they'd want it, but the FF (can't comment on Bathy) are all like this so, I'd assume, if they didn't want it they could re-engineer it but I guess not enough people are put off by it?


----------



## gman589

Thanks for the info though, curious to see what this "soft/springy" action feels like! Congrats on the pickup though - looks amazing... it sold so quickly....


----------



## NardinNut

gman589 said:


> Congrats on your piece - looks bomb, didnt know they were shipping so soon!
> 
> Quite strange that for a 15K watch, the bezel action is not as good? Or is that the action that BP actually wants for their dive watches. I read that it is like soft and springy, is more like the Rolex GMT bezel? More elasticy


My Bathyscaphe has amazing bezel action. However, I briefly owned a titanium FF and the bezel had too much slop. Ended up parting with it days after getting it, mainly because of the bezel movement. Didn't feel like a watch costing the amount it did. My Bathyscaphe on the other hand is one hell of an amazing watch. It's one I'll never part with with. Hope this Hodink FF generates the same feeling.


----------



## clew84

I own the Barakuda which is the same case used for the LE and the bezel action I would describe as quick and easy to turn with more fine clicks. Very different than the Bathyscape bezel movement. I prefer the latter but I have no problem with former as it’s really not that high on my priority list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gverso

> [/URL]


your Bathy is so pure and sharp


----------



## matthew P

MZhammer said:


> Really? Removing the date is kinda Hodinkee's thing...
> I'll say the removal of the date AND the removal of that awful Blancpain etching on the side of the case made this my favorite modern Fifty Fathoms, and favorite modern Blancpain, hands down.


This..... absolutely

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## kritameth

I'm thinking about getting an additional BP strap for it, but can't decide between the Tropic-style rubber that came on the Barakuda or the signature sailcloth with leather lining. Which would you personally go for?


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> I'm thinking about getting an additional BP strap for it, but can't decide between the Tropic-style rubber that came on the Barakuda or the signature sailcloth with leather lining. Which would you personally go for?
> 
> View attachment 15604212
> 
> View attachment 15604213
> 
> View attachment 15604215


The sailcloth actually has a rubber lining (instead of leather), so it's completely waterproof. I've seen BP sailcloth straps that have not held up very well, but I like the look. If you're not going to be in the water much with it, I'd suggest the sailcloth, otherwise my choice is the tropic for gettin' wet.
I've got the BP tropic on the way, and it seems from pics that it's thicker than the standard tropics you can buy. I hope it is, as otherwise it might flop around a bit too much on the wrist. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## MZhammer

kritameth said:


> I'm thinking about getting an additional BP strap for it, but can't decide between the Tropic-style rubber that came on the Barakuda or the signature sailcloth with leather lining. Which would you personally go for?


I'd buy a BP sailcloth and a Tropic Tropic strap (not a BP Tropic).


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> The sailcloth actually has a rubber lining (instead of leather), so it's completely waterproof. I've seen BP sailcloth straps that have not held up very well, but I like the look. If you're not going to be in the water much with it, I'd suggest the sailcloth, otherwise my choice is the tropic for gettin' wet.
> I've got the BP tropic on the way, and it seems from pics that it's thicker than the standard tropics you can buy. I hope it is, as otherwise it might flop around a bit too much on the wrist. Should be here tomorrow.





MZhammer said:


> I'd buy a BP sailcloth and a Tropic Tropic strap (not a BP Tropic).


Now the hamster wheel inside my head is really spinning. @MZhammer, I assume that's because the BP sailcloth is notoriously supple? Or is it because it's _the _BP strap, I'm not too familiar with their archive. That makes me very anxious to hear your thoughts when yours arrive tomorrow, @mumblypeg. I really am torn 50/50, which is surprising to me since I'm usually a huge fan of the Tropic look on vintage-inspired divers.

And thank you for clarifying the lining @mumblypeg. Also, after much research I'm still undecided on which 18mm pin buckle (I toyed with the idea of a deployant but I don't think I dig the look on rubber straps, which, of course, might be overturned if I go the sailcloth), as the quoted ~$150 for a BP buckle, which in the grand scheme of things isn't that bad and possibly a no-brainer considering what we're in for 😅, is something I'd like to explore alternatives to. After browsing through many 'homages', I'm leaning towards this unbranded one, 316L Stainless Steel Watchbands Clasp 18mm 20mm Polished | Etsy.


----------



## mumblypeg

It's all about personal preference of course, and that's what makes things interesting. I've got several tropic straps (including Tropics) in 20mm & 22mm. They are comfortable, but they have a "dead space", meaning it's unfinished at the ends that meet the lugs. The BP appears to "roll over" at the end and give it a more finished look. Now, if that isn't picking flys***t out of the paper, I don't know what is. I do agree with you, in that using an aftermarket buckle & tang would be perfectly fine. I also like the keepers better on the BP tropic (again nothing more than a personal preference). Here's some pics below to show the difference in the BP & Tropic at the lug end.










TROPIC BELOW


----------



## GrouchoM

What's the lugwidth on the MilSpec? Is it 20mm or 22mm? My Bathyscaphe Chrono is 23mm.


----------



## TraserH3

Once you guys receive yours, you may have the same doubt as me and that is the supplied buckle is not BP... it's not signed and doesn't even have "INOX" stamp like on the Bathy buckle. So the point is-- no loss of pride in going aftermarket on the buckle for this one. I'm more curious of the story behind the buckle that shipped with his watch. @mumblypeg @kritameth if you guys are taking delivery at the AD, once you see the buckle, can you ask the AD about it?

The Tropic Tropic strap someone mentioned above is the one from Synchron, and it includes a buckle.


----------



## clew84

The tropic style strap that came on the Barakuda is awesome - highly recommended. Much more comfortable than the sailcloth IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> It's all about personal preference of course, and that's what makes things interesting. I've got several tropic straps (including Tropics) in 20mm & 22mm. They are comfortable, but they have a "dead space", meaning it's unfinished at the ends that meet the lugs. The BP appears to "roll over" at the end and give it a more finished look. Now, if that isn't picking flys***t out of the paper, I don't know what is. I do agree with you, in that using an aftermarket buckle & tang would be perfectly fine. I also like the keepers better on the BP tropic (again nothing more than a personal preference). Here's some pics below to show the difference in the BP & Tropic at the lug end.
> 
> View attachment 15604379
> 
> 
> TROPIC BELOW
> 
> View attachment 15604380


I'm in the same boat. On certain watches it works ok enough, but on others it looks so unrefined I can't bring myself to use it. Nice to see that on the BP.



GrouchoM said:


> What's the lugwidth on the MilSpec? Is it 20mm or 22mm? My Bathyscaphe Chrono is 23mm.


20mm.



TraserH3 said:


> Once you guys receive yours, you may have the same doubt as me and that is the supplied buckle is not BP... it's not signed and doesn't even have "INOX" stamp like on the Bathy buckle. So the point is-- no loss of pride in going aftermarket on the buckle for this one. I'm more curious of the story behind the buckle that shipped with his watch. @mumblypeg @kritameth if you guys are taking delivery at the AD, once you see the buckle, can you ask the AD about it?
> 
> The Tropic Tropic strap someone mentioned above is the one from Synchron, and it includes a buckle.


I most certainly can. But it matches the stock pictures, right?



clew84 said:


> The tropic style strap that came on the Barakuda is awesome - highly recommended. Much more comfortable than the sailcloth IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'm definitely leaning towards the Tropic. How supple/thick is the Tropic?


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Now I'm definitely leaning towards the Tropic. How supple/thick is the Tropic?


I'll give you a comparison of the BP tropic to the other tropics tomorrow night. I also have the AquaLung Grande Date & Flyback Grande Date (you know, for those aging eyes), and I have used the BP integrated rubber strap on both. It's spec'd for the Aqualung but fits the Flyback fine (even tho the case is thicker on the Flyback).

The integrated rubber strap, as well as the bracelet are meant to use the pin and tube set-up, but I use straight springs bars on the rubber strap, tho they have to be 1.2mm spring bars because the holes in the integrated rubber strap are too small to accept a 1.5mm-1.8mm spring bar.

I'll eventually try the AquaLung strap on the Mil-Spec and see how it fits. Since BP changed vendors and brought back that strap (the old ones bubbled up badly and they were discontinued), the newer ones seem to hold up great, and they can be used with the single fold deployant clasp.

Below, is a pic of the integrated rubber strap for the AquaLung paired with the Flyback


----------



## TraserH3

Here is the picture of the *included buckle:*

















*THE BUCKLE ON NATO (SAME FOR CANVAS) FOR BATHY (STANDARD PRODUCTION NON-LE):*









this last pic is from a blogtowatch


----------



## TraserH3

duplicate


----------



## GrouchoM

I'd call it an OK buckle IF it were a generic (e.g. Hirsch, Hadley-Roma, etc.) but it isn't.


----------



## Rbq

I've seen that buckle before, looks very similar (probably the same) to older versions used in early FF sailcloth/rubber straps. See:
(21256) Blancpain 5015C-1130-52B Fifty Fathoms "Tribute to Aqualung" SS / Rubber


----------



## watchking1

How about an Isofrane rubber strap?


----------



## whats_shakin

I was able to snag one from the NY boutique. I went to go ask the wife what she thought, and by the time she got back to me Hodinkee had sold out. Called the NY boutique right after, they had several allocation left and said with a full deposit I’d definitely get one. The sales associate (Sam) was very nice, not sure why anyone in this thread was commenting on the level of service from the NY boutique.

Not a huge NATO guy, so ended up ordering a sailcloth strap from Artem rather than dish out for the OEM sailcloth.


----------



## TraserH3

Rbq said:


> I've seen that buckle before, looks very similar (probably the same) to older versions used in early FF sailcloth/rubber straps. See:
> (21256) Blancpain 5015C-1130-52B Fifty Fathoms "Tribute to Aqualung" SS / Rubber


Ahhh ok thanks for clearing that up.

I guess the marker logo on the buckle looks very close to modern FF hour markers:


----------



## kritameth

whats_shakin said:


> I was able to snag one form the NY boutique. I went to go ask the wife what she thought, and by the time she got back to me Hodinkee had sold out. Called the NY boutique right after, they had several allocation left and said with a full deposit I'd definitely get one. The sales associate (Sam) was very nice, not sure why anyone in this thread was commenting on the level of service from the NY boutique.
> 
> Not a huge NATO guy, so ended up ordering a sailcloth strap from Artem rather than dish out for the OEM sailcloth.


Congrats on getting one! And Sam is the man. Though for complete objectivity, he did start with them recently and after the last Hodinkee collaboration and there are other associates there, so there _may_ be some merit in the previous posts(?). I also looked at Artem, please let me know you thoughts when you receive it!


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> I'll give you a comparison of the BP tropic to the other tropics tomorrow night. I also have the AquaLung Grande Date & Flyback Grande Date (you know, for those aging eyes), and I have used the BP integrated rubber strap on both. It's spec'd for the Aqualung but fits the Flyback fine (even tho the case is thicker on the Flyback).
> 
> The integrated rubber strap, as well as the bracelet are meant to use the pin and tube set-up, but I use straight springs bars on the rubber strap, tho they have to be 1.2mm spring bars because the holes in the integrated rubber strap are too small to accept a 1.5mm-1.8mm spring bar.
> 
> I'll eventually try the AquaLung strap on the Mil-Spec and see how it fits. Since BP changed vendors and brought back that strap (the old ones bubbled up badly and they were discontinued), the newer ones seem to hold up great, and they can be used with the single fold deployant clasp.
> 
> Below, is a pic of the integrated rubber strap for the AquaLung paired with the Flyback
> 
> View attachment 15604481


Thank you @mumblypeg, looking forward to it! And man, that looks great, both the rubber and the Flyback.



Rbq said:


> I've seen that buckle before, looks very similar (probably the same) to older versions used in early FF sailcloth/rubber straps. See:
> (21256) Blancpain 5015C-1130-52B Fifty Fathoms "Tribute to Aqualung" SS / Rubber


Thank you for sharing this. Even though I still don't know what the triangle stands for, it's good to see it's not just a random buckle and does have some history.



watchking1 said:


> How about an Isofrane rubber strap?


I love Isofrane, and I don't see why not, but I prefer the Tropic look on this one. If you're asking about Isofrane in general, they're fantastic straps. Never mind the look, which is personal preference, though no one can deny the color options are loads of fun, the rubber, even if it's made by BC, is one of the most supple out there. However, the keepers are a complaint for some, they can be tricky to feed through, but wetting it with water is the 'solution', and not a big deal if it's used for what it's designed for. And get the RS buckle.


----------



## seanwontreturn

Mach68 said:


> I read on another forum that BP originally shipped all pieces with the wrong hands. It appears BP addressed the HODINKEE pieces first. BP still needs to replace the hands on the boutiques pieces, which explains your shipping delay.
> 
> Congrats!


What is the another forum would you mind? Just wanted to see more discussion on this watch.


----------



## mumblypeg

seanwontreturn said:


> What is the another forum would you mind? Just wanted to see more discussion on this watch.


It was in the BP discussion forum on Watchprosite.com (hope it's OK to mention another site).


----------



## kritameth

seanwontreturn said:


> What is the another forum would you mind? Just wanted to see more discussion on this watch.


Would like to know as well. Someone has been bringing this up without citing the source, also over at TRF, even though BP and Hodinkee themselves said this is not the case and there's no problem. Would like to get to the bottom of this problem at hand. Pun handily inserted.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> It was in the BP discussion forum on Watchprosite.com (hope it's OK to mention another site).


Thank you @mumblypeg. Never actually purposefully visited the site, this'll give me an excuse to take a quick peek.


----------



## GrouchoM

There's a dedicated BP forum at Timezone.


----------



## Rbq

For those who haven’t gotten theirs yet, got an email from hodinkee and looks like shipment has been delayed to mid-January:

“due to the recent surge in COVID cases in Switzerland and around the world, production and shipping have both been slowed down.”

Welp, I can now say I didn’t get a new watch for 2020!


----------



## kritameth

Rbq said:


> Welp, I can now say I didn't get a new watch for 2020!


That's not such a bad thing for me either, actually. ??


----------



## kritameth

@mumblypeg, has your BP Tropic arrived yet?


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> @mumblypeg, has your BP Tropic arrived yet?


Just got here today. I'm in Maryland, and for some reason it was diverted from NY to NJ, then off to Tennessee. Initial thoughts are; it's thicker than either the Tropic, Squale, or Zodiac tropic strap, but just as flexible. Has a nice matte black finish to it, and I like the slim keepers. I will say, that I had to go through multiple buckles (brushed) to find one that had the correct bend in it. Tang width was no problem (2.5mm), but to get the buckle to lay flat, I ended up using one off of a Zealand strap. I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Just got here today. I'm in Maryland, and for some reason it was diverted from NY to NJ, then off to Tennessee. Initial thoughts are; it's thicker than either the Tropic, Squale, or Zodiac tropic strap, but just as flexible. Has a nice matte black finish to it, and I like the slim keepers. I will say, that I had to go through multiple buckles (brushed) to find one that had the correct bend in it. Tang width was no problem (2.5mm), but to get the buckle to lay flat, I ended up using one off of a Zealand strap. I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.


That's a long way from Maryland! 😅 And I'm very much looking forward to seeing/hearing how well that Zealande buckle works with it. This one, Stainless Steel buckle - Zealande, right?


----------



## rapide66

I also have not been notified about the delay, but I don't mind as a 2021 watch makes me feel less guilty. 

I hope there's an option to correct the length of those overly-long hour hands...


----------



## mumblypeg

I just got an email from the LV boutique that said they will be receiving their BPs next week, and should be delivered before the end of the year. Time tells all.........


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> I just got an email from the LV boutique that said they will be receiving their BPs next week, and should be delivered before the end of the year. Time tells all.........


Nice! Nothing from the NY boutique for me yet.


----------



## mumblypeg

So, here's some thoughts (and pics) on the BP tropic compared to a few others that I have:

The BP tropic is the thickest of the bunch- 4.5mm at lugs; 2.5mm at strap end. Although the thickest, it feels just as pliable as the rest. At the lug end, the pattern rolls over the edge to give it a more finished look (compared to the tropic, and several others).

BP Tropic:




































On the other hand, the TROPIC brand strap, although nice too, is slightly thinner at: 3mm and tapering down to 1.5mm, and has a pronounced "flat" ending at the lugs:










Same goes for the Joseph Bonnie tropic strap:










Not what I'd call a "huge" difference in any of them really, but the BP tropic just seems to be an overall nicer strap (finish & color), being a nice deep black matte.

Below are 2 pics of some other tropic style straps that I have. From top to bottom: Blancpain, CristopherWard, Zodiac, and Squale.



















In the end, I think the BP strap was worth the price difference ($299), compared to the $50-$100 straps, and I can at least keep the strap as original BP, even though I had to fit it with a Zealand buckle & tang. You can get the Barakuda buckle for it ($150), but it is polished, rather than brushed. And as far as other buckles & tangs (of which I have many), the tang was either too tiny (thin) for my liking, or didn't have enough of a rise in the tang to keep the buckle flat when worn. You may have to try a few to get it right, if something like that even matters at all.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> So, here's some thoughts (and pics) on the BP tropic compared to a few others that I have:
> 
> The BP tropic is the thickest of the bunch- 4.5mm at lugs; 2.5mm at strap end. Although the thickest, it feels just as pliable as the rest. At the lug end, the pattern rolls over the edge to give it a more finished look (compared to the tropic, and several others).
> 
> BP Tropic:
> View attachment 15614971
> 
> 
> View attachment 15614972
> 
> 
> View attachment 15614973
> 
> 
> View attachment 15614974
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the TROPIC brand strap, although nice too, is slightly thinner at: 3mm and tapering down to 1.5mm, and has a pronounced "flat" ending at the lugs:
> 
> View attachment 15614975
> 
> 
> Same goes for the Joseph Bonnie tropic strap:
> 
> View attachment 15614976
> 
> 
> Not what I'd call a "huge" difference in any of them really, but the BP tropic just seems to be an overall nicer strap (finish & color), being a nice deep black matte.
> 
> Below are 2 pics of some other tropic style straps that I have. From top to bottom: Blancpain, CristopherWard, Zodiac, and Squale.
> 
> View attachment 15615028
> 
> 
> View attachment 15615029
> 
> 
> In the end, I think the BP strap was worth the price difference ($299), compared to the $50-$100 straps, and I can at least keep the strap as original BP, even though I had to fit it with a Zealand buckle & tang. You can get the Barakuda buckle for it ($150), but it is polished, rather than brushed. And as far as other buckles & tangs (of which I have many), the tang was either too tiny (thin) for my liking, or didn't have enough of a rise in the tang to keep the buckle flat when worn. You may have to try a few to get it right, if something like that even matters at all.


Thank you very much for the wonderful comparison @mumblypeg! At this point I'm sold on getting the Tropic instead of the sailcloth. It certainly looks and sounds like the quality is all there, might even be the best Tropic strap on the market. Is it already on the Zealande buckle you're talking about in your pictures? If so that's a V.1 I presume, because the one on their website now is visibly different, but I assume they should fit the same.


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Thank you very much for the wonderful comparison @mumblypeg! At this point I'm sold on getting the Tropic instead of the sailcloth. It certainly looks and sounds like the quality is all there, might even be the best Tropic strap on the market. Is it already on the Zealande buckle you're talking about in your pictures? If so that's a V.1 I presume, because the one on their website now is visibly different, but I assume they should fit the same.


Yeah, I bought several Zealande straps a couple of years ago, so it's no doubt V.1. I really like the looks of the buckle on my Everest straps, but the tang is a tad too wide. And yes, the pic of the BP tropic is with the Zealande buckle & tang.


----------



## mumblypeg

heh....I just went to the Zealande website too see what you were talking about with the change in buckle. Now it looks exactly like the Everest buckle that I like. The Everest tang measures 2.9mm wide, so it MAY fit. I'll try it when I get a chance and see.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> I really like the looks of the buckle on my Everest straps, but the tang is a tad too wide.


Sorry for the confusion on my part, but do you mean the tang is a tad too wide for the Everest straps or for the BP Tropic? I just placed an order for the V.2, wondering if I need to cancel.

Edit: Just saw your post #181. Please let me know.


----------



## mumblypeg

Just tried an Everest buckle, and although the tang on the Everest is 2.9mm, and the gap on the BP strap is 2.5mm, it doesn't "hang up", and I "think it actually fits and looks better. I'll have to take one off of one of my better condition straps though (to be, you know.....fresh)


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Sorry for the confusion on my part, but do you mean the tang is a tad too wide for the Everest straps or for the BP Tropic? I just placed an order for the V.2, wondering if I need to cancel.
> 
> Edit: Just saw your post #181. Please let me know.


I think you'll be just fine (as you can see in the pics), as it looks like Zealande is using the same buckle now as Everest (style anyway). I just "assumed" that since the Everest tang was 2.9mm and the gap on the BP strap was 2.5mm, that it would be a bit sticky. But that's not the case at all, and I like the toolish look a bit better than the older Zealande buckle that I posted earlier.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Just tried an Everest buckle, and although the tang on the Everest is 2.9mm, and the gap on the BP strap is 2.5mm, it doesn't "hang up", and I "think it actually fits and looks better. I'll have to take one off of one of my better condition straps though (to be, you know.....fresh)
> 
> View attachment 15615390
> 
> 
> View attachment 15615391





mumblypeg said:


> I think you'll be just fine (as you can see in the pics), as it looks like Zealande is using the same buckle now as Everest (style anyway). I just "assumed" the since the Everest tang was 2.9mm and the gap on the BP strap was 2.5mm, that it would be a bit sticky. But that's not the case at all, and I like the toolish look a bit better than the older Zealande buckle that I posted earlier.


This is really wonderful to see, thank you very much for taking the time to do that @mumblypeg!! I agree with your assessment, and I think that combo is the bee's knees! The fact that it's already brushed is just icing on the cake, I'd be a little iffy about sanding and brushing a BP buckle.

Now there's a 3-way race to my house, the BP, PhenomeNatos, and this buckle, can't wait to see when one gets here first in 2021.


----------



## arcadelt

So where are all the sales listing for this watch by the speculators?


----------



## mumblypeg

arcadelt said:


> So where are all the sales listing for this watch by the speculators?


There is currently one listed on Ebay for $21,000. There were 2 more that were listed for $18,500 & $20,900, and were ended after 5 days because the item was no longer available. All three listings are/were, from NY. This is also where Hodinkee is located........... coincidence?


----------



## kritameth

arcadelt said:


> So where are all the sales listing for this watch by the speculators?


Just wait til mid-late-January.


----------



## Becker

Well I took the dive also, let’s see what happens...


----------



## seanwontreturn

I'm sorry but someone has to say it.

Do not lower the truly great timepiece of yours with aftermarket straps, especially when there're reasonably priced factory options available.


----------



## kritameth

seanwontreturn said:


> I'm sorry but someone has to say it.
> 
> Do not lower the truly great timepiece of yours with aftermarket straps, especially when there're reasonably priced factory options available.


That's a fair opinion, but you do know there are plenty of aftermarket options that are higher end than factory straps, right?


----------



## mumblypeg

Just got a text from the LV boutique that their BPs arrived and will ship today or tomorrow. Stoked.....


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Just got a text from the LV boutique that their BPs arrived and will ship today or tomorrow. Stoked.....


👏👏👏


----------



## mumblypeg

In today, out today, and delivered by noon tomorrow....that's pretty good service


----------



## whats_shakin

So mine arrived today. Some initial thoughts with one major caveat:

The rotor is more matte gray than black, and actually looks great (it looked horrible in the press pics in comparison);
The bezel has good action, but also a little play/backlash (you can wiggle it 1mm back and forth without it "clicking", allows for easy alignment but may bug some people)
The movement doesn't hack. I know the smaller Bathyscape didn't hack but the larger Bathsyscape does, so I was holding out hope this would hack, esp since the original Milspec did. But nope, no hacking 
THE SPRING BARS ARE CURVED. To the point where I'm not sure regular straps will fit. There is very very little clearance between the spring bars and the case, I may need to order a custom strap for this...


----------



## kritameth

A wrist shot of the Hodinkee Mil-Spec next to the Tribute to Mil-Spec, from Blancpain - Double Vision.... Just noticing, the hashes are all the same length on the Tribute, but the hashes between 5 minutes' are shorter on the Hodinkee, I suppose the fact that they'll be less prominent is in keeping with the cleaner dial, and cleaning font/lack of finer interval hashes from 0-15 on the bezel.


----------



## mumblypeg

Arrived this morning.

The bezel on mine has ZERO play. Very solid and precise.
Yes, the spring bars are curved, but the rather thick BP tropic fits fine with no hangup.
Fit and finish are superb.
Lume (I stepped outside for about 30 secs), is fantastic.
Everyone will have an idea of what strap to use, but I find that the BP Tropic was made for this model.

Some obligatory pics:


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Just noticing, the hashes are all the same length on the Tribute, but the hashes between 5 minutes' are shorter on the Hodinkee,


Yes, the hash marks are shorter on the Hodinkee, but both the minute & hour hands are longer.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Arrived this morning.
> 
> The bezel on mine has ZERO play. Very solid and precise.
> Yes, the spring bars are curved, but the rather thick BP tropic fits fine with no hangup.
> Fit and finish are superb.
> Lume (I stepped outside for about 30 secs), is fantastic.
> Everyone will have an idea of what strap to use, but I find that the BP Tropic was made for this model.
> 
> Some obligatory pics:
> 
> View attachment 15626209
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626211
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626214
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626215
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626217
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626219


 Thank you for sharing @mumblypeg, and congrats!! It looks great on the Tropic and on your wrist! Now I'm really anxious to get the call. Happy New Year!


----------



## clew84

mumblypeg said:


> Arrived this morning.
> 
> The bezel on mine has ZERO play. Very solid and precise.
> Yes, the spring bars are curved, but the rather thick BP tropic fits fine with no hangup.
> Fit and finish are superb.
> Lume (I stepped outside for about 30 secs), is fantastic.
> Everyone will have an idea of what strap to use, but I find that the BP Tropic was made for this model.
> 
> Some obligatory pics:
> 
> View attachment 15626209
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626211
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626214
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626215
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626217
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626219


The bezel action is spot on. So much better than the Barakuda.

Got mine today. It's amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

clew84 said:


> The bezel action is spot on. So much better than the Barakuda.
> 
> Got mine today. It's amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I came real close to getting a Barakuda and thought it was "the one" to get. I'm glad I held out and was able to get this one, tho. I prefer the fact that it's not polished (a bit too much bling), and the no date, the no BP engraving on the case, etc...I would say, it's exactly what I was hoping for in a 40mm Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## Becker

mumblypeg said:


> Everyone will have an idea of what strap to use, but I find that the BP Tropic was made for this model.
> 
> Some obligatory pics:
> View attachment 15626215


That, my friend, is a really really great look.

Care to tell me the exact configuration of the strap and buckle?


----------



## mumblypeg

Becker said:


> That, my friend, is a really really great look.
> 
> Care to tell me the exact configuration of the strap and buckle?


Thanks.....the strap is a BP Tropic which comes on the Barakuda, and since the buckle for this strap is polished, I'm using the brushed buckle & tang from one of my Everest straps.


----------



## Becker

mumblypeg said:


> Thanks.....the strap is a BP Tropic which comes on the Barakuda, and since the buckle for this strap is polished, I'm using the brushed buckle & tang from one of my Everest straps.


How did you manage the strap change?


----------



## mumblypeg

Becker said:


> How did you manage the strap change?


Ok so, I'm not sure that I completely understand the question, so I'll go with this: I purchased the BP Tropic strap from LV boutique $199.00. It's a 20mm X 18mm strap. The Nato that comes with the Hodinkee has a 20mm buckle, so I needed an 18mm buckle. The buckle for the BP tropic strap only comes in polished finish, so I tried several 18mm brushed buckles that I had laying around, and found that the buckle for an Everest strap fits perfectly.

Now, if you don't have a spare Everest strap laying around to use the buckle from, @Kriitameth pointed out that he ordered the brushed buckle from Zealande (I think it's like $25) and it is the same buckle that Everest has on their straps (but Everest doesn't sell the buckles separately, like Zealande does).

Once you have the BP Tropic and Zealande brushed buckle, just use a toothpick to remove the curved spring bars and Nato strap, pop on the BP Tropic, and you're good to go.

I will say, that many 18mm brushed buckles from almost any strap will work just fine, but I just found that the Everest or Zealande suit my taste the best.

I hope I've answered your question properly, but if I didn't, just say WTF?


----------



## Becker

mumblypeg said:


> Ok so, I'm not sure that I completely understand the question, so I'll go with this: I purchased the BP Tropic strap from LV boutique $199.00. It's a 20mm X 18mm strap. The Nato that comes with the Hodinkee has a 20mm buckle, so I needed an 18mm buckle. The buckle for the BP tropic strap only comes in polished finish, so I tried several 18mm brushed buckles that I had laying around, and found that the buckle for an Everest strap fits perfectly.
> 
> Now, if you don't have a spare Everest strap laying around to use the buckle from, Kriitameth pointed out that he ordered the brushed buckle from Zealande (I think it's like $25) and it is the same buckle that Everest has on their straps (but Everest doesn't sell the buckles separately, like Zealande does).
> 
> Once you have the BP Tropic and Zealande brushed buckle, just use a toothpick to remove the curved spring bars and Nato strap, pop on the BP Tropic, and you're good to go.
> 
> I will say, that many 18mm brushed buckles from almost any strap will work just fine, but I just found that the Everest or Zealande suit my taste the best.
> 
> I hope I've answered your question properly, but if I didn't, just say WTF?


 elaborate AF ! Glad to see a toothpick will work in this case. Looks so good !


----------



## NardinNut

Received mine an hour ago. I love it. Will post more when I have some time later


----------



## mumblypeg

NardinNut said:


> Received mine an hour ago. I love it. Will post more when I have some time later


Love mine, too. I've gotta say....I've been looking for a 40mm LE Fifty Fathoms for almost 3 years. Haven't been able to pinch a new release, and have been totally gobsmacked at the prices on the secondary market. I can't tell you what a relief it was, to have been able to purchase one new, at a non-superinflated price. Congrats, I think Hodinkee has put out the best version yet.


----------



## Becker

NardinNut said:


> Received mine an hour ago. I love it. Will post more when I have some time later


Please do!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Becker

mumblypeg said:


> Love mine, too. I've gotta say....I've been looking for a 40mm LE Fifty Fathoms for almost 3 years. Haven't been able to pinch a new release, and have been totally gobsmacked at the prices on the secondary market. I can't tell you what a relief it was, to have been able to purchase one new, at a non-superinflated price. Congrats, I think Hodinkee has put out the best version yet.


Agreed, it has all the best features of the smaller sized FF - the best

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Delivery on Tuesday, can't wait.


----------



## NardinNut

kritameth said:


> Delivery on Tuesday, can't wait.


Get the EO strap! 

Put mine on. So comfy. I'm really digging this FF! Bought and sold two other FF as they didn't click with me. This one nailed it. Everything I love in a watch (could have had a better strap tho)


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Received mine an hour ago. I love it. Will post more when I have some time later


Congrats! I'm very anxious to get mine, more pictures will help the time go by faster. 



mumblypeg said:


> Love mine, too. I've gotta say....I've been looking for a 40mm LE Fifty Fathoms for almost 3 years. Haven't been able to pinch a new release, and have been totally gobsmacked at the prices on the secondary market. I can't tell you what a relief it was, to have been able to purchase one new, at a non-superinflated price. Congrats, I think Hodinkee has put out the best version yet.


+1. I had my hesitations (first "blind" purchase), but I'm glad I took the plunge. I would've regretted it big time, and no way could I rationalize paying upward of $30k, even if these are likely to end up tripling in a year (IMO).


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Get the EO strap!
> 
> Put mine on. So comfy. I'm really digging this FF! Bought and sold two other FF as they didn't click with me. This one nailed it. Everything I love in a watch (could have had a better strap tho)


It looks awesome and fits the vibe of the piece perfectly! When I get around to finally bringing myself to remove the spring bars an EO will definitely be incoming. Since I also got the BP Tropic strap that's coming with the watch it's only a matter of time before that happens. Leaning towards the Sahara.


----------



## Aboriginie




----------



## kritameth

Aboriginie said:


> View attachment 15630359


Welcome to WUS and congrats on your piece! It's the image processing right, or is the upper half of the moisture indicator actually that dark? And that's a cool strap combo!


----------



## Aboriginie

kritameth said:


> Welcome to WUS and congrats on your piece! It's the image processing right, or is the upper half of the moisture indicator actually that dark? And that's a cool strap combo!


Thanks, I believe it is just the lighting. It looks white in bright light but like the picture in dim artificial light.


----------



## kritameth

On a slightly related note, to all those that have theirs: I noticed in some macro shots of one particular example, when the light catches and reflects off, that the glossy moisture indicator has some scratches. Is this just that particular example, or is this the norm?


----------



## Aboriginie

kritameth said:


> Welcome to WUS and congrats on your piece! It's the image processing right, or is the upper half of the moisture indicator actually that dark? And that's a cool strap combo!


Also, I believe I had a membership to this forum and had 20 or so posts but it's been over five years since I have posted and had to start a new account, I couldn't find my password and the email was out of date. Anyway, I've been a lurker for a very long time but thought that this was worth sharing with the community.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Aboriginie said:


> Also, I believe I had a membership to this forum and had 20 or so posts but it's been over five years since I have posted and had to start a new account, I couldn't find my password and the email was out of date. Anyway, I've been a lurker for a very long time but thought that this was worth sharing with the community.


PM me your old username and I can get you back into your old account.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Got mine

Love the watch. Hate the strap.










So I changed the strap almost immediately.










*__*
Instagram: @thehorologydoc


----------



## Becker

kritameth said:


> Delivery on Tuesday, can't wait.


Please do share pics 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> On a slightly related note, to all those that have theirs: I noticed in some macro shots of one particular example, when the light catches and reflects off, that the glossy moisture indicator has some scratches. Is this just that particular example, or is this the norm?


I really can't answer that, as I don't have anything to magnify it with (and my macro skills suck), but I think I know what you're getting at. Although I cannot find any specifics about what makes up this "moisture indicator", it appears that the bottom half is smooth (and where the coloring will migrate from), and the top half looks almost like some kind of litmus paper (or even a frickin' cotton ball for all I know), that will pull the orange into the white when moisture is present. Sounds simple (but then sometimes, so do I) 😁. Anyway, the pic below might give some clue as to why the white may look "scratched", as it does have a rougher texture to it under close inspection (pic not mine).


----------



## whats_shakin

mumblypeg said:


> Ok so, I'm not sure that I completely understand the question, so I'll go with this: I purchased the BP Tropic strap from LV boutique $199.00. It's a 20mm X 18mm strap. The Nato that comes with the Hodinkee has a 20mm buckle, so I needed an 18mm buckle. The buckle for the BP tropic strap only comes in polished finish, so I tried several 18mm brushed buckles that I had laying around, and found that the buckle for an Everest strap fits perfectly.
> 
> Now, if you don't have a spare Everest strap laying around to use the buckle from, @Kriitameth pointed out that he ordered the brushed buckle from Zealande (I think it's like $25) and it is the same buckle that Everest has on their straps (but Everest doesn't sell the buckles separately, like Zealande does).
> 
> Once you have the BP Tropic and Zealande brushed buckle, just use a toothpick to remove the curved spring bars and Nato strap, pop on the BP Tropic, and you're good to go.
> 
> I will say, that many 18mm brushed buckles from almost any strap will work just fine, but I just found that the Everest or Zealande suit my taste the best.
> 
> I hope I've answered your question properly, but if I didn't, just say WTF?


So, I tried to fit a regular straight-bar 20mm (with Esslinger 20mm straight spring bars) strap onto my Milspec and it wouldn't fit (strap contacted the case).

Did you re-use the OEM springbars for your tropic? Was the tropic specifically made for curved-spring bars, or did it just conform to the curved spring bars since it's rubber?


----------



## mumblypeg

whats_shakin said:


> So, I tried to fit a regular straight-bar 20mm (with Esslinger 20mm straight spring bars) strap onto my Milspec and it wouldn't fit (strap contacted the case).
> 
> Did you re-use the OEM springbars for your tropic? Was the tropic specifically made for curved-spring bars, or did it just conform to the curved spring bars since it's rubber?


The spring bars that come with the Nato are curved (ever so slightly). The tropic strap is not specifically made for curved spring bars, and conformed, but not in a really noticeable way when eying it. What kind of strap are you trying to use?

I have several BPs (Leman series), with this exact style case and lugs. I have found, that it really depends on how much "material" whether it be rubber, leather, or whatever, is on the receiving end of the strap (the part of the strap that will be between the spring bar and the case). Some straps are just too thick at the front of the strap hole. I sent one of my BPs in for service a while back (with straight spring bars that fit the strap quite well), and they replaced them with curved spring bars when it was sent back.

Also, as long as the strap you're trying use use, is not stiff as a board, it will conform using the curved spring bars.

Below is a pic of a strap (top pic), with "thin" material around the strap hole (fits fine), and one (bottom pic), with a more "thick" amount of material (fits not so fine):


----------



## whats_shakin

I was test fitting using a random 20mm leather strap I had laying around. I ended up ordering a quick release curved spring bar strap from Jean Rousseau, but I get that if it was a supple leather or rubber/sailcloth that it might just conform to the curved spring bars no issue. But definitely can't use regular straight spring bars.


----------



## kritameth

First non-eBay Mil-Spec for sale I believe,
FS: Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC x Hodinkee *Limited....


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> First non-eBay Mil-Spec for sale I believe,
> FS: Blancpain Fifty Fathoms MIL-SPEC x Hodinkee *Limited....


Yeah....and it's already got a name on the warranty card that was blurred out for the pic. I say, "Ixnay on the Delray" 👎


----------



## NardinNut

I’m really interested in getting the X71 bracelet for this watch. Reached out to LV boutique, who sold me the Mil-Spec, but they refuse to discount the $2800 price (lame). Anyone know a good source for one at a discount? I’m also going to to reach out to DavidSW to see if he can


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> I'm really interested in getting the X71 bracelet for this watch. Reached out to LV boutique, who sold me the Mil-Spec, but they refuse to discount the $2800 price (lame). Anyone know a good source for one at a discount? I'm also going to to reach out to DavidSW to she if he can


Oof, that's hard to swallow. It's not my favorite look, but on the plus side, I think it'll look better on this all-brushed Hodinkee version than on the Tribute.
















30 months with the Tribute to Fifty Fathoms MilSpec - The Blancpain Blog


A review on my 30 months ownership of the Blancpain Tribute to Fifty Fathoms MilSpec with a lot of wrist shots on different straps




blancpainblog.com


----------



## Becker

kritameth said:


> Oof, that's hard to swallow. It's not my favorite look, but on the plus side, I think it'll look better on this all-brushed Hodinkee version than on the Tribute.
> View attachment 15633277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 months with the Tribute to Fifty Fathoms MilSpec - The Blancpain Blog
> 
> 
> A review on my 30 months ownership of the Blancpain Tribute to Fifty Fathoms MilSpec with a lot of wrist shots on different straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blancpainblog.com


Are the sides of the bracelet brushed as well?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Becker

Aboriginie said:


> View attachment 15630359


What strap is that?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

Becker said:


> Are the sides of the bracelet brushed as well?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


The sides of the X71 bracelet are polished, the center links are brushed, and the outer links alternate with brushed & polished. The end links are brushed all the way across, so it "would" blend well with the brushed case on the Hodink.


----------



## kritameth

Just got home from work to this beauty. So much to unbox, took me an hour. 😅 The BP Tropic is awaiting buckle, but it's the most supple rubber strap I've handled thus far, very nice. I think it'll live on the Bond PhenomeNato for now, which coincidentally also came in today after almost 2 months after ordering. First watch of 2021, does not disappoint in the slightest. Will have to wait until tomorrow for better pictures.


----------



## rapide66

kritameth said:


> Just got home from work to this beauty. So much to unbox, took me an hour. 😅 The BP Tropic is awaiting buckle, but it's the most supple rubber strap I've handled thus far, very nice. I think it'll live on the Bond PhenomeNato for now, which coincidentally also came in today after almost 2 months after ordering. First watch of 2021, does not disappoint in the slightest. Will have to wait until tomorrow for better pictures.
> View attachment 15635337


I quite like the look of the Blancpain on this nato from Omega Seamaster Spectre, very unique indeed. Is this a single pass through or a two-piece nato?


----------



## Rbq

kritameth said:


> On a slightly related note, to all those that have theirs: I noticed in some macro shots of one particular example, when the light catches and reflects off, that the glossy moisture indicator has some scratches. Is this just that particular example, or is this the norm?


Just got mine today. Yup, it does look like some type of paper or applied paint upon close inspection, but otherwise just looks matte. Shot with a loupe:


----------



## kritameth

rapide66 said:


> I quite like the look of the Blancpain on this nato from Omega Seamaster Spectre, very unique indeed. Is this a single pass through or a two-piece nato?


Thank you @rapide66. It's a traditional one-piece PhenomeNato with 2 layers of fabric underneath the watch. This can make certain watches sit too tall, but on this it gives the rather compact case extra presence on the wrist, which I like.


----------



## Rbq

I think I prefer the applied indices on the trilogy/concept dials, but the moisture indicator does give it a nice pop of color


----------



## kritameth

Rbq said:


> I think I prefer the applied indices on the trilogy/concept dials, but the moisture indicator does give it a nice pop of color


Beautiful! The applied indices is nice, but the pop from the moisture indicator is really fun. I'm thinking about either the Leman Aqua Lung Grande Date or the 43mm Bathy.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## NardinNut

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! The applied indices is nice, but the pop from the moisture indicator is really fun. I'm thinking about either the Leman Aqua Lung Grande Date or the 43mm Bathy.


Do the Bathy. It's fantastic 








(I whore this pic around often as it one of my favorite)


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Do the Bathy. It's fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I whore this pic around often as it one of my favorite)


I thought the username sounded familiar on TRF. Yep, that is stunning! I suppose the better question would be which Bathy.  Is that Ceramic? I tried on the Blue Ceramic at the boutique, and although I'm normally not a fan of darker cases, e.g. Damasko, Grade 2 Ti, etc., this one really grabbed me. What's the consensus on SS vs Ceramic? The Quantième Annuel would be really cool, though it's a little far-fetch for me. I was also surprised how small the 38mm felt on my wrist.


----------



## NardinNut

kritameth said:


> I thought the username sounded familiar on TRF. Yep, that is stunning! I suppose the better question would be which Bathy.  Is that Ceramic? I tried on the Blue Ceramic at the boutique, and although I'm normally not a fan of darker cases, e.g. Damasko, Grade 2 Ti, etc., this one really grabbed me. What's the consensus on SS vs Ceramic? The Quantième Annuel would be really cool, though it's a little far-fetch for me. I was also surprised how small the 38mm felt on my wrist.
> View attachment 15636646


Mine's the rare ceramised titanium model they only made 50 of. Has a dull charcoal color to it. The blue ceramic looks good. I'd say find one of the titanium models secondhand unless you like the blue


----------



## NardinNut

kritameth said:


> I thought the username sounded familiar on TRF.


Yep! Looks like we both also went down the Seiko SLA rabbit hole this year!


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Mine's the rare ceramised titanium model they only made 50 of. Has a dull charcoal color to it. The blue ceramic looks good. I'd say find one of the titanium models secondhand unless you like the blue





NardinNut said:


> Yep! Looks like we both also went down the Seiko SLA rabbit hole this year!


You're not kidding about rare, makes this MilSpec feels like a run-of-the-mill release! The search has begun. And if I was to be responsible I probably would have to let go of the SLA "trio" to make way for the Bathy...


----------



## Aboriginie

Becker said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


canvas and leather watch strap from Hodinkee. It's a few years old. I got it for my Speedmaster.


----------



## Becker

Aboriginie said:


> canvas and leather watch strap from Hodinkee. It's a few years old. I got it for my Speedmaster.
> View attachment 15637102


Thanks!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Becker

kritameth said:


> Just got home from work to this beauty. So much to unbox, took me an hour.  The BP Tropic is awaiting buckle, but it's the most supple rubber strap I've handled thus far, very nice. I think it'll live on the Bond PhenomeNato for now, which coincidentally also came in today after almost 2 months after ordering. First watch of 2021, does not disappoint in the slightest. Will have to wait until tomorrow for better pictures.
> View attachment 15635337


Man that tropic looks SO good!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gman589

NardinNut said:


> Mine's the rare ceramised titanium model they only made 50 of. Has a dull charcoal color to it. The blue ceramic looks good. I'd say find one of the titanium models secondhand unless you like the blue


Which year was this model released? Cant seem to find much information on this limited edition



Rbq said:


> Just got mine today. Yup, it does look like some type of paper or applied paint upon close inspection, but otherwise just looks matte. Shot with a loupe:


The white bit is some form of litmus paper that changes color when it comes into touch with water, there is a youtube video out there showing the colour change


----------



## gman589

Found the youtube video:


----------



## Becker

Guys, anybody care to describe the bezel action to me...? Still no sight on delivery here in Europe btw


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Man that tropic looks SO good!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Thank you, @Becker, it feels even better. So unbelievably soft I questioned if it's actually rubber. Boutique confirmed it's rubber, not silicone.


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Guys, anybody care to describe the bezel action to me...? Still no sight on delivery here in Europe btw
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I'll try my best. It's a relatively mechanical feel, more akin to Sinn/Doxa than to GS/Rolex. However, there's a bit of gives/play between the clicks, so while it still detents audibly hard and solidly between each click it isn't quite as "affirmative"(?) as, say, a Tudor Pelagos (in the way that the Pelagos' bezel just snaps in place between clicks). I think it's similar to the latest SMP, but slightly more mechanical, if this all has made any sense at all. I'm sure others will do a better job.


----------



## mumblypeg

Becker said:


> Guys, anybody care to describe the bezel action to me...? Still no sight on delivery here in Europe btw
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Bummer, I'm sure it'll be headed your way soon. The bezel action on mine is precise, distinct, and smooth (BP uses a teflon ring). It's just as easy to rotate as the heavily knurled bezel, I think in part, because the bezel itself has a slight bit of overhang and it's easy to grip. You'll like it....


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Bummer, I'm sure it'll be headed your way soon. The bezel action on mine is precise, distinct, and smooth (BP uses a teflon ring). It's just as easy to rotate as the heavily knurled bezel, I think in part, because the bezel itself has a slight bit of overhang and it's easy to grip. You'll like it....
> 
> View attachment 15639907


The Tropic looks sooo good!


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> Mine's the rare ceramised titanium model they only made 50 of. Has a dull charcoal color to it. The blue ceramic looks good. I'd say find one of the titanium models secondhand unless you like the blue


Have you started wearing the MilSpec on your right hand @NardinNut? I've been watching reviews of the Bathy before bed for the better part of the past week. Empirically speaking, it's only a matter of time before I'm in too deep. Any particular reason(s) Ti Bathy > SS and Ceramic? And I'm assuming 3-hander > complications?


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> I really can't answer that, as I don't have anything to magnify it with (and my macro skills suck), but I think I know what you're getting at. Although I cannot find any specifics about what makes up this "moisture indicator", it appears that the bottom half is smooth (and where the coloring will migrate from), and the top half looks almost like some kind of litmus paper (or even a frickin' cotton ball for all I know), that will pull the orange into the white when moisture is present. Sounds simple (but then sometimes, so do I) 😁. Anyway, the pic below might give some clue as to why the white may look "scratched", as it does have a rougher texture to it under close inspection (pic not mine).
> View attachment 15631672





Rbq said:


> Just got mine today. Yup, it does look like some type of paper or applied paint upon close inspection, but otherwise just looks matte. Shot with a loupe:


Thank you for the info guys. Only just got around to snapping a picture, please excuse the poor photography skill 😅, but I hope you can make out the scratches I was referring to on the white upper half of the moisture indicator. I'm assuming this is specific to mine? I really don't mind and personally think it adds character, just wanted to see if it's somehow "normal" due to the nature of the material.


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Thank you for the info guys. Only just got around to snapping a picture, please excuse the poor photography skill 😅, but I hope you can make out the scratches I was referring to on the white upper half of the moisture indicator. I'm assuming this is specific to mine? I really don't mind and personally think it adds character, just wanted to see if it's somehow "normal" due to the nature of the material.
> View attachment 15645472


Dayem....up that close, the dial looks like my skillet. 😁 Now I'm just really curious as to what exactly the materials are, that make up this "moisture indicator". Most others I've seen seem to have a distinct texture to the white portion, but the example above looks to be smooth.


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> Dayem....up that close, the dial looks like my skillet. 😁 Now I'm just really curious as to what exactly the materials are, that make up this "moisture indicator". Most others I've seen seem to have a distinct texture to the white portion, but the example above looks to be smooth.


Now I can't un-see an omelet in the making! 😂 Maybe it's the angle of the light reflecting off of it, but can you and others confirm if other examples are also glossy? Mine definitely has at least a glossy "top-coat" on the white upper-half.


----------



## mumblypeg

The only thing I know, is that I am now obsessed with finding out what the "thing" is made up of. Below, is the best I can do with my lack of photo skills, and I don't have anything that can get closer, much less highlight that "skillet" surface......is is glossy????(I don't know), is it textured???(I don't know), is it live, or is it Memorex????(I don't know).


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> The only thing I know, is that I am now obsessed with finding out what the "thing" is made up of. Below, is the best I can do with my lack of photo skills, and I don't have anything that can get closer, much less highlight that "skillet" surface......is is glossy????(I don't know), is it textured???(I don't know), is it live, or is it Memorex????(I don't know).
> 
> View attachment 15646740


Thank you for the picture @mumblypeg. I am curious too, will call BP tomorrow and if I find out anything I'll share it here. I snapped more pictures, where the overhead light is reflecting off the upper white-half. It makes me wonder if somehow they accidentally left some sort of a protective film on it... but that's crazy thinking right? 😅 Maybe someone can confirm their upper white-half also reflects light the same way.


----------



## TH14

Hi @kritameth, I can confirm mine looks the same as yours! I will try to take some photos for you when I get a chance. It looks like the construction of the moisture indicator might be slightly different for this edition compared to the previous version.


----------



## kritameth

TH14 said:


> Hi @kritameth, I can confirm mine looks the same as yours! I will try to take some photos for you when I get a chance. It looks like the construction of the moisture indicator might be slightly different for this edition compared to the previous version.


Thank you for confirming!


----------



## TH14

No problem @kritameth - here are a couple of photos:


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> Thank you for the picture @mumblypeg. I am curious too, will call BP tomorrow and if I find out anything I'll share it here. I snapped more pictures, where the overhead light is reflecting off the upper white-half. It makes me wonder if somehow they accidentally left some sort of a protective film on it... but that's crazy thinking right? 😅 Maybe someone can confirm their upper white-half also reflects light the same way.


Ok, so I can also confirm, that under similar lighting conditions, mine appears to reflect light like yours......


----------



## kritameth

TH14 said:


> No problem @kritameth - here are a couple of photos:





mumblypeg said:


> Ok, so I can also confirm, that under similar lighting conditions, mine appears to reflect light like yours......
> 
> View attachment 15647916


Thank you both for the pictures and putting my mind at ease. Beautiful watches you guys got there!


----------



## Becker

Still no delivery here in Europe...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Still no delivery here in Europe...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


That sucks, honestly. Any update on ETA?


----------



## stormshadow626

Hoping that you get yours soon. It's a very nice piece.



Becker said:


> Still no delivery here in Europe...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Ugh, mine is missing the hangtag. Will call the boutique tomorrow. 🤞🤞


----------



## gman589

Becker said:


> Still no delivery here in Europe...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Did the shop at least give you an ETA? I would have thought since suppose to ship December and now its already mid Jan they should be doing something at least - maybe have credit?


----------



## Becker

gman589 said:


> Did the shop at least give you an ETA? I would have thought since suppose to ship December and now its already mid Jan they should be doing something at least - maybe have credit?


I'll try and remain positive and patient; though in the meantime AD said BP doesn't (!) have a rubber strap to fit this watch, boy, can you believe them?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> I'll try and remain positive and patient; though in the meantime AD said BP doesn't (!) have a rubber strap to fit this watch, boy, can you believe them?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


They're wrong. The BP Tropic rubber strap that came with the Barakuda fits. @mumblypeg has it on his and he shared pictures of it a few pages back.


----------



## mumblypeg

Becker said:


> I'll try and remain positive and patient; though in the meantime AD said BP doesn't (!) have a rubber strap to fit this watch, boy, can you believe them?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Yeah, some ADs are such ****s (I've experienced this from Omega, too). You call, or go in to ask about a bracelet, strap, or clasp, (and some even want the serial & model number) only to be told that it's not available for your watch. The only thing that they consult, is a catalogue with model number and listed configurations. Fortunately, there are many other ADs and boutiques that know better.


----------



## watchking1

Still waiting here in the US for my order???? Card has been charged though...


----------



## gman589

Hope everyone has got theirs by now! Loving my one


----------



## dbostedo

gman589 said:


> Loving my one


_ *whispers to @gman589 * ... I don't want to embarrass you in front of the other owners... but when you say something like that, you're supposed to post a picture too..._


----------



## kritameth

🦈🦈🦈 Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Owners Club 🦈🦈🦈🦈, would love to see you all there. 😃


----------



## gman589

dbostedo said:


> _ *whispers to @gman589 * ... I don't want to embarrass you in front of the other owners... but when you say something like that, you're supposed to post a picture too..._


haha yes need to figure out how to upload from phone to comp first! also everyone's photos look super nice.... maybe time to get a new phone  

by the way, i read that all FF models have this bezel issue where there is some play between each click, that is normal? or can be adjusted to exact position?


----------



## kritameth

gman589 said:


> haha yes need to figure out how to upload from phone to comp first! also everyone's photos look super nice.... maybe time to get a new phone
> 
> by the way, i read that all FF models have this bezel issue where there is some play between each click, that is normal? or can be adjusted to exact position?


It's normal. On my MilSpec it aligns after the clockwise backplay, on my Bathy it aligns before the clockwise backplay.


----------



## offrdmania

I’m glad to see that they stuck to the original design by not putting a date window. The date window looked so out of place on the other 50 fathoms.


----------



## kritameth

offrdmania said:


> I'm glad to see that they stuck to the original design by not putting a date window. The date window looked so out of place on the other 50 fathoms.


I've never minded a date, but I admire the length to which Hodinkee went for this release, because I'm sure BP pushed back, or at least would've wanted to save for their own LEs, on a couple, e.g. removing the BP signature on the side of the case, or even this release in general. The removal of the date was a nice touch. As are the white and larger handset. Many details make this release truly stand out, even if to the detriment of Tribute owners. I'll say, however, that if these are side-by-side with the Tribute and I can only choose one I'd have a very tough time.


----------



## Becker

gman589 said:


> Hope everyone has got theirs by now! Loving my one


No way man, in Europe here and still nuttin'


----------



## mumblypeg

Becker said:


> No way man, in Europe here and still nuttin'


Not even a ship notice? Geeze............Here, let me see if I can ease the pain. I've attached a pic that you can print, cut out, and tape on your wrist until yours arrives. One does, what one can do. ?


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> No way man, in Europe here and still nuttin'


That's awful. Have you tried emailing Hodinkee?


----------



## watchking1

Mine notified was shipped today for delivery on Friday 1/22...


----------



## Roystock

This is such a fantastic watch and I am glad to see there's sufficient differences to the tribute to justify me keeping them both.

And yes, the NATO is so bad that I don't even want to take my first photo with the NATO on.


----------



## mumblypeg

Roystock said:


> This is such a fantastic watch and I am glad to see there's sufficient differences to the tribute to justify me keeping them both.
> 
> And yes, the NATO is so bad that I don't even want to take my first photo with the NATO on.


Brilliant....I wouldn't mind having both of them, either! Or maybe the 50th anniversary tribute (they're all great timepieces) ! And yes......the Nato blows.


----------



## kritameth

Roystock said:


> This is such a fantastic watch and I am glad to see there's sufficient differences to the tribute to justify me keeping them both.
> 
> And yes, the NATO is so bad that I don't even want to take my first photo with the NATO on.


That's awesome!! 🍻🍻 What strap are you putting the Hodinkee on? Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## Becker

Got the shipment notice, now still gotta go through customs, tax etc ... 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gman589

hope you got it already!


----------



## Becker

Hi, eagerly awaiting.... Any of you guys know whether there is a specific strap changing tool in the box ?


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Hi, eagerly awaiting.... Any of you guys know whether there is a specific strap changing tool in the box ?


No tool in the box. Just the watch on the OEM Nato.


----------



## mumblypeg

There's no spring bar tool in the box. If you don't have one (or maybe, even if you do), use a toothpick instead.


----------



## watchking1

Put mine on Isofrane. Very much looks the part, durable and close to period correct? 1953 have Isofrane around? Early 60s I think. 

$140 or $300 Blancpain either one works !


----------



## gverso

TH14 said:


> No problem @kritameth - here are a couple of photos:


my goodness, this is beautiful !!


----------



## Gilthoniel

Hello people!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13

Hopefully mine shows up soon too.


----------



## Becker

Well, mine finally arrived, such a beauty; looks and feels so good on the wrist!


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Well, mine finally arrived, such a beauty; looks and feels so good on the wrist!
> View attachment 15679571


😍 Congrats!! It's about time. That looks great on your wrist, and that's a cool leather Nato!


----------



## Becker

kritameth said:


> Congrats!! It's about time. That looks great on your wrist, and that's a cool leather Nato!


Thanks my friend! Now the wait for the barracuda tropic strap and brushed BP buckle begins. So happy to have been able to land this piece


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Thanks my friend! Now the wait for the barracuda tropic strap and brushed BP buckle begins. So happy to have been able to land this piece


Wear it in good health! And the rubber strap is a terrific choice for the Mil-Spec! 🍻🍻


----------



## dawalsh13

Don't care for Nato strap. Just ordered rubber straps and steel bracelet. Watch wears well (on smaller side) on 16.5cm wrist. Sit a little high maybe because it's on Nato strap right now.


----------



## kritameth

dawalsh13 said:


> Don't care for Nato strap. Just ordered rubber straps and steel bracelet. Watch wears well (on smaller side) on 16.5cm wrist. Sit a little high maybe because it's on Nato strap right now.
> View attachment 15681198


That looks terrific! You mean the $2k+ bracelet? 

Hey doggo.


----------



## dawalsh13

kritameth said:


> That looks terrific! You mean the $2k+ bracelet?
> 
> Hey doggo.


Made some extra money moving a few pieces so I think I'd spend it on a watch that I plan to wear for long long time. I really like almost everything about this watch. I still don't get why Blancpain could not come up with this design themselves. Make steel bracelet or rubber straps version for people to choose, throw in nato for free in both options, this should be selling a lot.


----------



## Roystock

kritameth said:


> That's awesome!!  What strap are you putting the Hodinkee on? Do you prefer one over the other?


My apologies for the long delayed in replying. I am quite occupied with work these days. I put on a cheap NATO and it works well. My country I still under a lockdown so I have yet to visit the boutique to get an alternative scrap.

They are quite different. Hodinkee is toolish / sportier while the other is dressier. Seeing that I am now working from home and dress casually, I currently prefer the hodinkee version.


----------



## kritameth

dawalsh13 said:


> Made some extra money moving a few pieces so I think I'd spend it on a watch that I plan to wear for long long time. I really like almost everything about this watch. I still don't get why Blancpain could not come up with this design themselves. Make steel bracelet or rubber straps version for people to choose, throw in nato for free in both options, this should be selling a lot.


+1. And I'm completely onboard with that rationale. Please share some pictures when you do swap it on!



Roystock said:


> My apologies for the long delayed in replying. I am quite occupied with work these days. I put on a cheap NATO and it works well. My country I still under a lockdown so I have yet to visit the boutique to get an alternative scrap.
> 
> They are quite different. Hodinkee is toolish / sportier while the other is dressier. Seeing that I am now working from home and dress casually, I currently prefer the hodinkee version.


From what I've read it seems most who own both feel the same way. I'm glad they're each distinctive enough to justify owning both. And I immediately put mine on a Bond PhenomeNato, not because the OEM Nato was bad, and I think it's a decent match, haven't been tempted to swap it out for the BP Tropic-style rubber yet, but I did just order a Bond C&B Chevron.


----------



## TonyL117

OEM barakuda tropik strap > nato after experiencing both. waiting for the x71 steel bracelet to come in.. 
PS. tropik strap also works in non tropical weather


----------



## Becker

TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15709172
> 
> OEM barakuda tropik strap > nato after experiencing both. waiting for the x71 steel bracelet to come in..
> PS. tropik strap also works in non tropical weather


Thanks for sharing; what buckle did you use?


----------



## TonyL117

Becker said:


> Thanks for sharing; what buckle did you use?











18 mm brushed stainless steel.


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Thanks for sharing; what buckle did you use?





TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15714948
> 
> 18 mm brushed stainless steel.


The OEM is such a beautiful buckle it's worth the ~$150 price IMO. That said, check out Zealande's buckle for a more affordable alternative, at $25, Stainless Steel buckle - Zealande.


----------



## Aboriginie

Still love it.


----------



## kritameth

Aboriginie said:


> View attachment 15728724
> 
> Still love it.


Beautiful! Same here. Now on C&B Bond Chevron.


----------



## dbostedo

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! Same here. Now on C&B Bond Chevron.
> View attachment 15728743


OK... I've gotta ask... what the heck is that blue thing, and why do you keep taking watch photos with it?


----------



## mumblypeg

dbostedo said:


> OK... I've gotta ask... what the heck is that blue thing, and why do you keep taking watch photos with it?


To boldly go, where no man has gone before.......... I see a window in the reflection of the watch, so it's probably where it gets the best natural light. As to "what that blue thing is", I too, am stumped.


----------



## Aboriginie

TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15709172
> 
> OEM barakuda tropik strap > nato after experiencing both. waiting for the x71 steel bracelet to come in..
> PS. tropik strap also works in non tropical weather


Looks great. 


TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15709172
> 
> OEM barakuda tropik strap > nato after experiencing both. waiting for the x71 steel bracelet to come in..
> PS. tropik strap also works in non tropical weather


Looks great. You have to post a pic of the X71 when you get it. I've not bought any other expensive straps yet because I am feeling like the x71 is an inevitability with this watch. 
Wear it in good health.


----------



## kritameth

dbostedo said:


> OK... I've gotta ask... what the heck is that blue thing, and why do you keep taking watch photos with it?





mumblypeg said:


> To boldly go, where no man has gone before.......... I see a window in the reflection of the watch, so it's probably where it gets the best natural light. As to "what that blue thing is", I too, am stumped.


Why, it's the real WUS darling of course! JK haha, I'm actually not sure what it is, it just showed up in our guest bedroom one day, presumably a house gift from one of the relatives that stayed over, and now it plays a cameo role on WUS! I've heard it called a porcelain b*tt plug, but I like to think of it as a nod to Psych. 😂


----------



## TeddyBallGame

Aboriginie said:


> View attachment 15728724
> 
> Still love it.


That strap, what brand is it? It looks great on your FF!!


----------



## NardinNut

When I first got the FF I took it off the nato right away. I just returned from a two week trip that I wore it on the BP nato the whole time. I have to say the nato has now won my respect. It's extremely comfortable, it makes the watch pop, and it gives it a cool vintage vibe. I think I'm starting to understand the design language Hodinkee was going for with it. Of course I still think it should have also come with the sail cloth but I have more respect for the nato now.


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> When I first got the FF I took it off the nato right away. I just returned from a two week trip that I wore it on the BP nato the whole time. I have to say the nato has now won my respect. It's extremely comfortable, it makes the watch pop, and it gives it a cool vintage vibe. I think I'm starting to understand the design language Hodinkee was going for with it. Of course I still think it should have also come with the sail cloth but I have more respect for the nato now.


Awesome to see the OEM NATO being used and loved! I think the fabric "hardware" is a neat touch, I wish I could find affordable alternatives. And that's a beautiful backdrop, where'd you go?



dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15731044


A combo as good as PB&J! Is that a Blancpain Tropic?


----------



## dawalsh13

kritameth said:


> Awesome to see the OEM NATO being used and loved! I think the fabric "hardware" is a neat touch, I wish I could find affordable alternatives. And that's a beautiful backdrop, where'd you go?
> 
> A combo as good as PB&J! Is that a Blancpain Tropic?


Joseph Bonnie. I really like it. Got lucky it fits mine 6.5" wrist just about perfect.


----------



## mumblypeg

I've considered the X71 bracelet as well (I have one on an AquaLung Grande Date). I had a Monaco edition (38mm) Flyback that I got an excellent fit with using the bracelet, but with the AquaLung (40mm) for some reason I just couldn't get that perfect fit (even with the half links). It's all luck of the draw when using a bracelet without micro-adjustments, but it sure is a comfortable bracelet. Aside from that, the BP tropic is the best fo-shizzle. And that Joseph Bonnie looks like its twin.


----------



## Megalobyte

These vintage 40mm tributes go well on a multitude of straps.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dawalsh13

Megalobyte said:


> These vintage 40mm tributes go well on a multitude of straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man...I love that Barakuda so much. If the case is brush, I'd get that for sure. Dial and bezel are my favorite ever.


----------



## TonyL117

dawalsh13 said:


> Man...I love that Barakuda so much. If the case is brush, I'd get that for sure. Dial and bezel are my favorite ever.


Barakuda is top notch. I dont see a point in ever moving it off that OEM tropik rubber strap though.. such a great combo..


----------



## TonyL117

X71 on Hodinkee Mil Spec- initial thoughts- it integrates perfectly with the watch and makes it feel way more luxurious/expensive and not military/sporty inspired at all. This is probably bc of the reserved bezel design and small lugs. It also adds some decent heft which feels balanced and is probably at the limit for a daily wear for me at least- (fyi i love the feel of titanium bracelets..) Theres a mix of polished and brushed links that blends outrageously well with the glow of the sapphire bezel/crystal and brushed case that make it feel like the x71 was designed with this specific watch in mind. Clasp is very luxurious butterfly style and not made for a true diver. Biggest con is no microadjust feature on the clasp which was expected. In conclusion, this will turn your watch into the ultimate dressy diver and it will completely lose that military feel. Given that it costs so damn much, is extremely limited, and has a movement that is not intended for sporty divers- this look works for me.


----------



## kritameth

TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15747748
> 
> 
> X71 on Hodinkee Mil Spec- initial thoughts- it integrates perfectly with the watch and makes it feel way more luxurious/expensive and not military/sporty inspired at all. This is probably bc of the reserved bezel design and small lugs. It also adds some decent heft which feels balanced and is probably at the limit for a daily wear for me at least- (fyi i love the feel of titanium bracelets..) Theres a mix of polished and brushed links that blends outrageously well with the glow of the sapphire bezel/crystal and brushed case that make it feel like the x71 was designed with this specific watch in mind. Clasp is very luxurious butterfly style and not made for a true diver. Biggest con is no microadjust feature on the clasp which was expected. In conclusion, this will turn your watch into the ultimate dressy diver and it will completely lose that military feel. Given that it costs so damn much, is extremely limited, and has a movement that is not intended for sporty divers- this look works for me.


You really need to mark that NSFW. Not Safe for Wallet!! If that's not awesome I don't know what is. You might have just sold me.


----------



## TonyL117

kritameth said:


> You really need to mark that NSFW. Not Safe for Wallet!! If that's not awesome I don't know what is. You might have just sold me.


lol i told myself id never buy another steel bracelet for a sports watch without a microadjust clasp but I couldn't help myself with this one.


----------



## NardinNut

TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15747748
> 
> 
> X71 on Hodinkee Mil Spec- initial thoughts- it integrates perfectly with the watch and makes it feel way more luxurious/expensive and not military/sporty inspired at all. This is probably bc of the reserved bezel design and small lugs. It also adds some decent heft which feels balanced and is probably at the limit for a daily wear for me at least- (fyi i love the feel of titanium bracelets..) Theres a mix of polished and brushed links that blends outrageously well with the glow of the sapphire bezel/crystal and brushed case that make it feel like the x71 was designed with this specific watch in mind. Clasp is very luxurious butterfly style and not made for a true diver. Biggest con is no microadjust feature on the clasp which was expected. In conclusion, this will turn your watch into the ultimate dressy diver and it will completely lose that military feel. Given that it costs so damn much, is extremely limited, and has a movement that is not intended for sporty divers- this look works for me.


Exactly what I've been waiting to see! This has pushed me over the edge. I'm order the bracelet now. Thx for the post and forcing me to spend money!


----------



## NardinNut

TonyL117 said:


> lol i told myself id never buy another steel bracelet for a sports watch without a microadjust clasp but I couldn't help myself with this one.


Where'd you order the bracelet from? How much? Best I've found is $2550 (insane)


----------



## TonyL117

Local AD in NJ(Timepiece collection)- they carry a lot of brands and very nice. NYC boutique quoted me for the same price. Took 5-6 weeks to be delivered, 2.5k before tax sounds right.


----------



## TonyL117

Heres a wrist shot


----------



## kritameth

TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15749684
> 
> Heres a wrist shot


 Man, that looks good!


----------



## TonyL117

yup Fifty Fathoms hidden level unlocked  One of my friends asked me if it's a Pokémon watch bc of the moisture indicator so maybe it needs a nickname? *Blancpain Pokémon*?? 😂😂


----------



## kritameth

TonyL117 said:


> yup Fifty Fathoms hidden level unlocked  One of my friends asked me if it's a Pokémon watch bc of the moisture indicator so maybe it needs a nickname? *Blancpain Pokémon*?? 😂😂


Pokemon, I like that.  Favorite I've heard is beer time indicator.


----------



## TonyL117

Lol nice I like that. It would be cool if something stuck.. Pokémon rhymes with Blancpain and that gold/silver "GS" ball is supposed to be never opened/super mysterious amongst die hard fans (I never watched the show but maybe there was a Original Pristine Fifty Fathoms Milspec in there 🤣).... it also reminds me of a Creamsicle..


----------



## Batmannr1

Some more X71 bracelet love.


----------



## Batmannr1




----------



## TonyL117

Lumeshot, low light, car natural light showing the bracelet polishing.


----------



## Becker

Hi guys, bracelet looks really good imho and even has me thinking of using that instead of the tropic with buckle. Is the bracelet as good as they say it is (apart from no micro adjustment)?

And, adding all up: what would become the lug to lug distance from extremity to extremity, including the end links so to say?

Thanks !


----------



## TonyL117

I have the nato, tropik, and bracelet x 1 week. Bracelet is much better than other 2 options IMO.. Only drawback is lack of microadjust but it hasnt been an issue thus far.. im not sure lug to lug distance. I have a 7.25-7.5 inch circumference wrist and havent needed any extra links..


----------



## TonyL117

Anyone know what theyre releasing 3/15/21? Might be a new standard fifty fathoms. I doubt theyd release 2 limiteds within 3 months 🤔


----------



## jkpa

Jumping the shark a bit if they do another LE, no?


----------



## TonyL117

Yeah it would kind of be ridiculous.. maybe a black ocean committment LE if not standard issue?



jkpa said:


> Jumping the shark a bit if they do another LE, no?


----------



## mumblypeg

Interesting.....outside of the BP FF NO Radiation, I think that's the only bezel I've seen with minute markers around the entire circumference. Faux lume......not quite sure on that aspect, but it's looks good to me on the Barakuda. The only thing I could pry out my BP folks, was that it would be similar to the one I recently got (Hodink Mil-Spec). That leads me to believe that it will be 40mm, and I was told that indeed, it will be a limited edition. I'll venture a guess at 40mm No Radiation version (which would be nice), but TonyL117 might have it right, too.


----------



## WastedYears

No-rad limited to 500.


----------



## TonyL117

Ugh thats disappointing if true...


----------



## TeddyBallGame

Based on the teaser from the Blancpain website. It seems they’re using a similar, if not the same case as the recent HODINKEE MilSpec. The give away from the grainy image are the similar shaped crown guards.


----------



## TonyL117

Yup its no rads, 500 pcs...the image is appearing on the Blancpain site... CEO is trying to do the unfathomable.. unlimited limited editions 😎


----------



## gman589

TeddyBallGame said:


> Based on the teaser from the Blancpain website. It seems they're using a similar, if not the same case as the recent HODINKEE MilSpec. The give away from the grainy image are the similar shaped crown guards.


They did say that all LE editions would be using this 40mm case size, great size if you ask me but wow another limited edition right away after the Hodinkee LE

If a no rad, then just a smaller version of the no rad limited edition they released in 2010?









The Blancpain Tribute To Fifty Fathoms "No Radiation" Dial


The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms is one of those watches that is revered by all vintage watch fans. Hell, even their boxes sell for over $1300 these days. It was one of, if not the, very first dedicated dive watches, and its story rather dramatic (click here for that). The Fifty Fathoms has seen...




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## kritameth

This is absolutely killer, for my wallet. 😭


----------



## redhed18

TonyL117 said:


> Yup its no rads, 500 pcs...the image is appearing on the Blancpain site... CEO is trying to do the unfathomable.. unlimited limited editions


Did anyone snag this image?


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

So this year all four or so Blancpain boutiques had to permanently close in my city, so I can't even get one......


----------



## kritameth

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> So this year all four or so Blancpain boutiques had to permanently close in my city, so I can't even get one......


NY boutique shipped the Mil-Spec to me.


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

kritameth said:


> NY boutique shipped the Mil-Spec to me.


Ah good point, but would greatly prefer to see it in person first.


----------



## TonyL117

Look close


----------



## kritameth

It'll be a tough sell to the significant other to get another one so soon. Might be a one or the other kind of thing, so I'm curious to know, between the Mil-Spec and No Rad which would you guys choose if you could only have one?


----------



## Becker

Milspec is much more tranquil also on the bezel. Moreover, if the case of the NoRad is polished and/or there is fauxtina, I would also prefer the Milspec


----------



## mumblypeg

I know the teaser pic is all dark and everything, but does anyone see (or think) that the case may be DLC ???


----------



## mumblypeg

TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15762205
> 
> Look close


yeah.....now I see the No Rad logo. Good catch!


----------



## mumblypeg

kritameth said:


> It'll be a tough sell to the significant other to get another one so soon. Might be a one or the other kind of thing, so I'm curious to know, between the Mil-Spec and No Rad which would you guys choose if you could only have one?


Tough question (I might have to try and have both). Aesthetically, I think I favor the Mil-Spec, but the No Rad is very cool. I'm just a bit on the fence about the faux lume, but if the case were DLC, I think it would be different enough to try and take the plunge.


----------



## TonyL117

Mil spec is cooler than no rad bc its functional. Also mil spec seems to have less fauxtina which is a positive in my mind. The only thing that would make me want a no rad is the cal 1315 in a 40-42 mm case


----------



## kritameth

Well, all this talk has made me really miss her, so I had to! Now I need to forget I ever saw the No Rad leak, because there is no way I'm parting with her! 😂


----------



## redhed18

mumblypeg said:


> yeah.....now I see the No Rad logo. Good catch!


Also, the URL for the landing page is... "/*no-rad-2021"*

e.g.
https://www.blancpain.com/en/fifty-fathoms-collection/history/no-rad-2021
It looks like they released one of these around 10 years ago. So maybe an anniversary date for them









The Blancpain Tribute To Fifty Fathoms "No Radiation" Dial


The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms is one of those watches that is revered by all vintage watch fans. Hell, even their boxes sell for over $1300 these days. It was one of, if not the, very first dedicated dive watches, and its story rather dramatic (click here for that). The Fifty Fathoms has seen...




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## kritameth

Last No Rad reissue used the 45mm polished case, so this upcoming one with, most likely, a 40mm brushed case and no date should be a smashing hit.


----------



## redhed18

kritameth said:


> Last No Rad reissue used the 45mm polished case, so this upcoming one with, most likely, a 40mm brushed case and no date should be a smashing hit.


How do you get one of these? I don't want to have to drag ass to some AD...


----------



## kritameth

redhed18 said:


> How do you get one of these? I don't want to have to drag ass to some AD...


Call a boutique.


----------



## Becker

Just saw the insta post, seems like a dated version to me...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CMZLFdTjdij/

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Becker said:


> Just saw the insta post, seems like a dated version to me...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMZLFdTjdij/
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


So it would seem, very interesting they didn't follow in the footstep of the Hodinkee.


----------



## TonyL117

kritameth said:


> So it would seem, very interesting they didn't follow in the footstep of the Hodinkee.


Theres a teaser trailer of a documentary on their website thats set to release tomorrow and theres this.... im 99% sure itll be a modern iteration on the tropik rubber strap


----------



## kritameth

TonyL117 said:


> Theres a teaser trailer of a documentary on their website thats set to release tomorrow and theres this.... im 99% sure itll be a modern iteration on the tropik rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 15765471


That's the original case shape some wished they went with for the Hodinkee Mil-Spec, one which the Air Command got. Judging by the leak photo in your other post it doesn't look like they're going to be reviving this case for this No Rad reissue. Everything else, however, I think is a safe bet.


----------



## TonyL117

kritameth said:


> That's the original case shape some wished they went with for the Hodinkee Mil-Spec, one which the Air Command got. Judging by the leak photo in your other post it doesn't look like they're going to be reviving this case for this No Rad reissue. Everything else, however, I think is a safe bet.


i agree i think itll be that NORADS dial with the hodinkee case judging from the 2 photos i posted. i usually dont like fauxtina on watches but the barakuda was a homerun so lets see what theyve come up with this time...


----------



## TonyL117

Mil spec on steel vs 2 of the nicest black dial sports watches IMO. I love the intensity of black on the mil spec and legibility of time.. i kind of want to brush out the polished links on the x71 bracelet though. At first i liked the shine but i think an all satin bracelet would look better.. any thoughts?


----------



## kritameth

TonyL117 said:


> View attachment 15765516
> View attachment 15765517
> 
> Mil spec on steel vs 2 of the nicest black dial sports watches IMO. I love the intensity of black on the mil spec and legibility of time.. i kind of want to brush out the polished links on the x71 bracelet though. At first i liked the shine but i think an all satin bracelet would look better.. any thoughts?


Superb! And all brushed would look perfect with this Mil-Spec IMO, so if you know it's a keeper I'm all for it. Don't get me wrong, I love polishing as much as the next guy, but to me it looks a tad out of place on an all-brushed watch.


----------



## TonyL117

kritameth said:


> Superb! And all brushed would look perfect with this Mil-Spec IMO, so if you know it's a keeper I'm all for it. Don't get me wrong, I love polishing as much as the next guy, but to me it looks a tad out of place on an all-brushed watch.











Thanks agreed. This is from shortyshome's ig, the integration from case to all satin x71 bracelet looks dynamite here on the OC 3


----------



## redhed18

So....? Thoughts?

















Hands-On With The New Blancpain Tribute to Fifty Fathoms No Rad


Hands-on review of the Blancpain Tribute to Fifty Fathoms No Rad. A limited edition of 500 pieces with a retail price of €13,290.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## kritameth

redhed18 said:


> So....? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands-On With The New Blancpain Tribute to Fifty Fathoms No Rad
> 
> 
> Hands-on review of the Blancpain Tribute to Fifty Fathoms No Rad. A limited edition of 500 pieces with a retail price of €13,290.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Uhh, it's a BP No Rad... of course I love it! Thought it's going to be brushed, but I love polished cases so I'm not complaining. That said, since I'd need to sell my Mil-Spec, it's not the one for me. But it is REALLY cool.


----------



## kritameth

Thanks to @DoesNotTickTock for sharing, here's a wonderful write-up over at Blancpain Blog, Hands-on with the Tribute to Fifty Fathoms No Radiations - Blancpain Blog, and in it are also pictures of the new No Rad alongside the Hodinkee Mil-Spec, in case anyone else is interested,


----------



## redhed18

It’s available on HODINKEE shop for $14,100


----------



## mumblypeg

I thought I'd like it more than I do. I think it's the "Old Radium" lume that kills it for me. It works well on the Barakuda, but not this one. I still think (outside of the 50th anniversary FF) that the Hodink pulls it off best.


----------



## Dapuma

I still would like to see a 40mm with the 3-6-9 numbers on it and the date at 4:30

not sure that will every happen, however one can wish


----------



## mumblypeg

Dapuma said:


> I still would like to see a 40mm with the 3-6-9 numbers on it and the date at 4:30
> 
> not sure that will every happen, however one can wish


I agree. And the closest one so far, was the 50th Anniversary LE, that'd I'd still like to get.....


----------



## kritameth

mumblypeg said:


> I agree. And the closest one so far, was the 50th Anniversary LE, that'd I'd still like to get.....
> 
> View attachment 15767693


Perfection!


----------



## TonyL117

I was on the waitlist but passed on the new No Rads.. probably my least favorite of the LE's but its growing on me in a weird way.... i think itll drive Barakuda demand up... that watch is like this one but 3x better IMO, Ff 50th anniversary would be perfect with less dial text but still amazing


----------



## mumblypeg

TonyL117 said:


> I was on the waitlist but passed on the new No Rads.. probably my least favorite of the LE's but its growing on me in a weird way.... i think itll drive Barakuda demand up... that watch is like this one but 3x better IMO, Ff 50th anniversary would be perfect with less dial text but still amazing


I was on the waitlist also, but had to take a pass. Yep....Barakuda, 50th Anniversary, and Hodink still lead the pack (although I could go for a black dial Ocean Commitment)


----------



## TonyL117

mumblypeg said:


> I was on the waitlist also, but had to take a pass. Yep....Barakuda, 50th Anniversary, and Hodink still lead the pack (although I could go for a black dial Ocean Commitment)


Black ocean committment would be cool.. lets not forget the barakuda only watch - 🔥🔥💙


----------



## TonyL117

mumblypeg said:


> I was on the waitlist also, but had to take a pass. Yep....Barakuda, 50th Anniversary, and Hodink still lead the pack (although I could go for a black dial Ocean Commitment)


Black ocean committment would be cool.. lets not forget the barakuda only watch - 🔥🔥💙


----------



## TonyL117

_


----------



## TonyL117

_


----------



## mumblypeg

TonyL117 said:


> _


There must be an echo in here...........


----------



## Becker

Hodink ftw mos def, polished case and fauxtina kills it for me, even that I (as a non-date guy) could live with the date / -window


----------



## WastedYears

Is it just me or does the fully lumed bezel cheapen the watch.


----------



## thewatchidiot

WastedYears said:


> Is it just me or does the fully lumed bezel cheapen the watch.
> 
> View attachment 15768019


I don't think so. I like the this treatment as well as on some others..










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## kritameth

WastedYears said:


> Is it just me or does the fully lumed bezel cheapen the watch.
> 
> View attachment 15768019


I like it. I wish there was more to blind me from seeing the price! ?



thewatchidiot said:


> I don't think so. I like the this treatment as well as on some others..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> "what's life without whimsy"


I was wondering what the Lumen looks like in the dark. Not the most legible, but very cool!


----------



## NardinNut

I like this one. Still bitter I passed on the 2010 version so I just bought this one from Vegas boutique. He said he’s not sure yet when it will ship but looking forward to it! With the polished case it will be a nice complement to my MilSpec


----------



## kritameth

NardinNut said:


> I like this one. Still bitter I passed on the 2010 version so I just bought this one from Vegas boutique. He said he's not sure yet when it will ship but looking forward to it! With the polished case it will be a nice complement to my MilSpec


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the two together.


----------



## redhed18

Yeah it’s the polished case that keeps me from buying one... yeah... that’s it...


----------



## dbostedo

So how much longer before the BP FF catches up to the Speedmaster in number of limited editions?


----------



## redhed18

dbostedo said:


> So how much longer before the BP FF catches up to the Speedmaster in number of limited editions?


A long time!


----------



## NardinNut

FYI... available for pre order on Hodinkee right now in case someone wants one!


----------



## arcadelt

Thought I would just drop these here in case anyone is interested:


----------



## TonyL117

arcadelt said:


> Thought I would just drop these here in case anyone is interested:


meh, i actually disagree with both of u. all editions have their strengths and weaknesses and its hard to pick a best, it all depends on personal preference and what strap u put each edition on.. the hodink's strengths IMO are its intense colors/ striking contrast/ legibility and simplicity...


----------



## kritameth

arcadelt said:


> Thought I would just drop these here in case anyone is interested:


Surely you disagree with them, right? Since you're looking to trade your No Rad for the Hodinkee Mil-Spec.


----------



## arcadelt

kritameth said:


> Surely you disagree with them, right? Since you're looking to trade your No Rad for the Hodinkee Mil-Spec.[/URL]


They are not my opinions, but two others - one of whom is one of the most respected Blancpain collectors.


----------



## arcadelt

TonyL117 said:


> meh, i actually disagree with both of u.


Both of who?


----------



## kritameth

arcadelt said:


> They are not my opinions, but two others - one of whom is one of the most respected Blancpain collectors.


I'm aware, and I'm a big fan of Henrik's work, I was candidly asking if you disagree with them.


----------



## arcadelt

kritameth said:


> I'm aware, and I'm a big fan of Henrik's work, I was candidly asking if you disagree with them.


I have no opinion one way or the other.


----------



## TonyL117

arcadelt said:


> Both of who?


the two ppl in the conversation u posted- one is Henrik/shortyshome, the other i dont recognize. i think ppl should focus on what strap is best for each edition instead...
anyways my favorite combos are Hodink on bracelet, OCIII on bracelet, Barakuda on tropik, Tribute to milspec on tropik , 50th anniversary on tropik or bracelet.. No Rads I havent seen enough strap combos with but i think a black or brown nato will work best bc of the heavy fauxtina..


----------



## Becker

If it’s not too much trouble, any of the guys that have this piece on the X71 bracelet care to share some more pics? Greatly appreciated!


----------



## dawalsh13

Just got a bracelet for it after about two months wait. Then I had to order new thin spring bars and 0.9 screwdriver to size it. I love how versatile this model is. Anyone put it on leather straps?


----------



## mumblypeg

Looks great on the bracelet. Where on earth did you find 1.2mm spring bars? It sure beats the pin and tube setup on my AquaLung. Such a PITA, and I usually end up bending one of the pins tapping it back in. And by the way....I paid like $50 just to get 2 new pins and tubes......Geeeeez.


----------



## dawalsh13

mumblypeg said:


> Looks great on the bracelet. Where on earth did you find .9mm spring bars? It sure beats the pin and tube setup on my AquaLung. Such a PITA, and I usually end up bending one of the pins tapping it back in. And by the way....I paid like $50 just to get 2 new pins and tubes......Geeeeez.


At first I actually took it to my watchmaker because I didn't have a correct size spring bars. He didn't have those slim spring bars either. He then told me to buy 0.9 hexagon screwdriver as well because I'd need that to size a bracelet because he doesn't have that either and have no use for it. Spring bars are 1.25 mm or something like that. I actually did some research after all this and found out people ran into same problems. Don't know why they have to make it so complicated.


----------



## VGAustin

dawalsh13 said:


> At first I actually took it to my watchmaker because I didn't have a correct size spring bars. He didn't have those slim spring bars either. He then told me to buy 0.9 hexagon screwdriver as well because I'd need that to size a bracelet because he doesn't have that either and have no use for it. Spring bars are 1.25 mm or something like that. I actually did some research after all this and found out people ran into same problems. Don't know why they have to make it so complicated.


Hi dawalsh13,

Is that an entirely brushed bracelet, and if so would you mind me asking where you got it and what I should ask for? I thought the x-71 was brushed and polished.

thanks in advance


----------



## dawalsh13

VGAustin said:


> Hi dawalsh13,
> 
> Is that an entirely brushed bracelet, and if so would you mind me asking where you got it and what I should ask for? I thought the x-71 was brushed and polished.
> 
> thanks in advance


No, it's just regular X71.


----------



## VGAustin

Thanks for letting me know. Looks amazing, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## NardinNut

dawalsh13 said:


> Just got a bracelet for it after about two months wait. Then I had to order new thin spring bars and 0.9 screwdriver to size it. I love how versatile this model is. Anyone put it on leather straps?


Just got my x71. Couldn't figure out what screwdriver size was needed so was coming here to ask and saw your post. Thanks for posting the size needed. Very helpful. So this spring bars that came on the MilSpec didn't work with the bracelet?


----------



## dawalsh13

NardinNut said:


> Just got my x71. Couldn't figure out what screwdriver size was needed so was coming here to ask and saw your post. Thanks for posting the size needed. Very helpful. So this spring bars that came on the MilSpec didn't work with the bracelet?


It won't fit in bracelet. Too thick.


----------



## mumblypeg

NardinNut said:


> Just got my x71. Couldn't figure out what screwdriver size was needed so was coming here to ask and saw your post. Thanks for posting the size needed. Very helpful. So this spring bars that came on the MilSpec didn't work with the bracelet?


Technically, the X71 bracelet takes BP pins and tubes. Otherwise, source straight spring bars of 1.2mm x 20mm


----------



## seanwontreturn

mumblypeg said:


> Ok so, I'm not sure that I completely understand the question, so I'll go with this: I purchased the BP Tropic strap from LV boutique $199.00. It's a 20mm X 18mm strap. The Nato that comes with the Hodinkee has a 20mm buckle, so I needed an 18mm buckle. The buckle for the BP tropic strap only comes in polished finish, so I tried several 18mm brushed buckles that I had laying around, and found that the buckle for an Everest strap fits perfectly.


Well, I wouldn't mind a BP original polished buckle for the following 2 reasons.
1) it's too little of a detail, very difficult to notice even if you look for it.
2) The watch is brushed and matte no question about it, but it still has some shining parts - sapphire, bezel & etc. A little shining from the buckle compliment it just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roystock

420 replies. I am glad to read so many comments and hear so much interest for this 40mm FF. Cause I am a big fan. PS: I shall consider getting the X71 bracelet one day


----------



## seanwontreturn

Roystock said:


> 420 replies. I am glad to read so many comments and hear so much interest for this 40mm FF. Cause I am a big fan. PS: I shall consider getting the X71 bracelet one day


Thoughts on each of these beautiful LEs? Which one is your favorate?


----------



## seanwontreturn

kritameth said:


> The OEM is such a beautiful buckle it's worth the ~$150 price IMO. That said, check out Zealande's buckle for a more affordable alternative, at $25, Stainless Steel buckle - Zealande.


So much value. Worth every penny.

People easily mix up value and cost. They don't value thing that cost less and offer great value.

Like when you configure your Porsche, things like stitch logo on the armrest which is priced from 300-400 usd dependent of market costs maybe 10 Euro to Porsche, but that little touch is a very nice touch, elevating the whole cabin, which is a significant value. The same goes to colored seat belt.

We as a consumer should always value things based on value, not on cost.


----------



## TraserH3

I didn’t realize there was so much going on on the no-rad bezel.


----------



## seanwontreturn

TraserH3 said:


> I didn't realize there was so much going on on the no-rad bezel.


Exactly. No rad is a so much improved version design of the Barracuda (to the point frankly speaking I almost think it's qualified as a replacement), except for the busier bezel.

Each and every generation of the 40mm LE takes a new approach even just in the aesthetic department and shines in its own right. But no rad looks like Blancpain didn't try hard enough to differentiate, and settle for improving an already used design.

In the end, I like the no Rads very much. If the Mil Spec Hodinkee is kind of watch that takes a little bit of know how to love, the no Rads is a love at first sight piece no question about it.


----------



## fish70

None of them are as good looking as the original. The modern case does nothing for me.


----------



## Batmannr1

fish70 said:


> None of them are as good looking as the original. The modern case does nothing for me.
> 
> View attachment 15849807


The original is the pinnacle of the Fifty Fathoms collection. Let's hope Blancpain will reissue the mother of all FFs in the near future.


----------



## AnonPi

seanwontreturn said:


> Thoughts on each of these beautiful LEs? Which one is your favorate?


The question wasn't addressed to me, but,










I like the previous MIL-SPEC LE on the left the best of these 3. The No Rad is a bit too busy with the white background date and the fully marked bezel. The bezel on the previous MIL-SPEC is sleeker and more modern looking, and I appreciate the minute markers from 0-15 as a nod to the genre. The 4:30 date is relatively unobtrusive, although perhaps the ideal minimalist version of this watch would, like the Hodinkee version be a no date.


----------



## seanwontreturn

AnonPi said:


> The question wasn't addressed to me, but,
> 
> View attachment 15852285
> 
> 
> I like the previous MIL-SPEC LE on the left the best of these 3. The No Rad is a bit too busy with the white background date and the fully marked bezel. The bezel on the previous MIL-SPEC is sleeker and more modern looking, and I appreciate the minute markers from 0-15 as a nod to the genre. The 4:30 date is relatively unobtrusive, although perhaps the ideal minimalist version of this watch would, like the Hodinkee version be a no date.


Not trying to defend the mil spec Hodinkee, but the sleeker feel on the 2017 mil spec is probably due to the lighting and angle, they're the same in size in real world and in a proper photograph.

The comparison between old and new mil spec IMO is really comes down to the preference of coin/serrated style bezel, polish/brush case, and no date. I've been thinking about this old vs. new comparison, and come to conclusion that despite of many "correct modifications by vintage re-issue standard" implemented, the 2020 model is lacking in luxurious vibe. That's even more correct for what the re-issue is, but on a day to day basis, the end user needs certain level of luxury to be felt every time you look and from every angle. So there is the give and take.

One other thing that makes a huge difference is the strap, the NATO coming with the new one requires a certain level of understanding and class to fully respect. And a tropic strap gets going for everyone from the get-go, popping out in style and creating luxurious feel at the same time. Similar goes to sailcloth strap (given you don't dislike it) arguably.

I'm looking forward to the owner posting side by side pictures when new straps are installed on the 2020 model.


----------



## AnonPi

seanwontreturn said:


> Not trying to defend the mil spec Hodinkee, but the sleeker feel on the 2017 mil spec is probably due to the lighting and angle, they're the same in size in real world and in a proper photograph.
> 
> The comparison between old and new mil spec IMO is really comes down to the preference of coin/serrated style bezel, polish/brush case, and no date.


I think the "sleeker" look is directly related to the coin/serrated style bezel. I think the larger numbers on the bezel also, ironically, contribute to this. The minute markings vs no markings from 0-15 just make the 2017 a more refined design in comparison to the Hodinkee.


----------



## AnonPi

seanwontreturn said:


> I've been thinking about this old vs. new comparison, and come to conclusion that despite of many "correct modifications by vintage re-issue standard" implemented, the 2020 model is lacking in luxurious vibe. That's even more correct for what the re-issue is, but on a day to day basis, the end user needs certain level of luxury to be felt every time you look and from every angle. So there is the give and take.


I've been thinking about this, and I think the reason I prefer the 2017 version is that it doesn't adhere to the, "correct modifications by vintage re-issue standard". Some might prefer the Hodinkee for the reason that it does, but I guess I'm not really into vintage or the vintage look at all, so the more modern interpretation in the 2017 I find more appealing.


----------



## seanwontreturn

AnonPi said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I think the reason I prefer the 2017 version is that it doesn't adhere to the, "correct modifications by vintage re-issue standard". Some might prefer the Hodinkee for the reason that it does, but I guess I'm not really into vintage or the vintage look at all, so the more modern interpretation in the 2017 I find more appealing.


As I mentioned, the tropic strap would add back luxury vibe to the 2020 model, significantly. It'd be interesting to see how the two are compared on the same strap. I anticipate they're close.

Also keep in mind, the polished case alway do much better under camera than brushed one. But in real world, brushed watch is more consistently nice looking. The aesthetic scores would be very different in person than in the photo.


----------



## syzygys

Does anyone have any experience with how long the OEM Tropic strap is? The OEM NATO is shorter than most that I have, and works better on my wrist since I can use a hole in the middle, and was wondering if the rubber strap was sized as such or as long as typical other Tropic straps.


----------



## mumblypeg

Caliper check on mine comes up with 120mm x 70mm


----------



## seanwontreturn

syzygys said:


> Does anyone have any experience with how long the OEM Tropic strap is? The OEM NATO is shorter than most that I have, and works better on my wrist since I can use a hole in the middle, and was wondering if the rubber strap was sized as such or as long as typical other Tropic straps.


My SA confirmed me the Tropic is one size fits all, and between size M and L of Sailcloth.


----------



## mazinger

While waiting for the Tropic strap, been very very happy with the Erika´s Original...


----------



## ndrs63

Late again. Been hoping to get one at retail for years. Hodinkee site says it’s sold. Unsurprisingly, as they only made 250 of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

ndrs63 said:


> Late again. Been hoping to get one at retail for years. Hodinkee site says it’s sold. Unsurprisingly, as they only made 250 of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder what the premium is on these, if at all, especially with a softening market.


----------



## mumblypeg

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> I wonder what the premium is on these, if at all, especially with a softening market.


They're going for $18-24K on the secondary market (price new was $14.4K when it came out last year).


----------



## ndrs63

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> I wonder what the premium is on these, if at all, especially with a softening market.


Out of principle not paying a penny above retail. Ever. So it’s irrelevant for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazinger

ndrs63 said:


> Out of principle not paying a penny above retail. Ever. So it’s irrelevant for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am the same..... but the exception is on Limited Editions... since once they are gone, they are gone!.... and the only way to get one is at market value. For me it matters more if I truly love the piece or not..


----------



## TraserH3

ndrs63 said:


> Late again. Been hoping to get one at retail for years. Hodinkee site says it’s sold. Unsurprisingly, as they only made 250 of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were sold out within the hour of release that day!


----------



## TraserH3

Anyone else get this for NYC area?
This seems to be direct invitation for those that bought the mil spec.


----------



## ajw45

TraserH3 said:


> Anyone else get this for NYC area?
> This seems to be direct invitation for those that bought the mil spec.
> 
> View attachment 17001393


Let us know if they preview a new FF!


----------



## drbell15

Just saw a grey market seller drop the price $2K


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

